# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Ruby Allen (Louisa Lytton)

## west_ham_rule

I hope someone can help me here, ruby plays a 16 year old but how old is she in real life??????  b grateful if som1 cud help....  :Bow:

----------


## Toxic

I think she's 16 in real life too  :Smile:

----------


## west_ham_rule

cheers, i was lookin earlier but cudnt find how old she is neway

----------


## littlemo

I think she looks a lot younger than 16, she doesn't seem the same age as Stacey. When I first saw I thought she was about 12. Are they deliberately trying to make her look younger than her years?

----------


## chamone256

would you believe shes actually older than stacey  :Smile:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I thought shes playing a 13/14 year old and was a 16 year old  :Confused:

----------


## dddMac1

i think she is 15?

----------


## west_ham_rule

shes 16 in nders, im talking bout in real life

----------


## di marco

well i read in a mag that she is taking her gcse this year so if shes not 16 already she must be nearly 16

----------


## west_ham_rule

cheeers m8

----------


## adbjcs

she is 15 in real life. it was in paper other day.

----------


## angelblue

Apparently ruby finds out about tina and johnny it going to be explosive and emotionally stuff apparently

Also johnny wife ruby mum new about him and tina and was fine about it

----------


## shannisrules

*wow* i cant wait for that to happen do you know when it will happen i suspect stacy will be having a go at jonny for doing something like that to his daughter,i cant imagine how ruby must take it because she will find out that the last 10 years of her life her dad has been seeing another woman what does everyone else think 

                                          nicolexx  :Cheer:

----------


## Princess

I read on the telexext on TV 3 (a channel in Ireland don't know if the UK gets it). it says on page 126 that Eastenders bosses hope that a storyline coming up involving new star Johnny Allen will silence critics and bring Eastenders back on top again.

It sounds as if its going to be really good. I like Ruby a lot but there's something funny about Tina. Johnny's cool too.

----------


## angelblue

Apparently they are filming it at the moment so it must be on screens in the 7 weeks also and i think when ruby finds out that when she comes addicted to tranqualises that what i heard she takes drug but not sure

----------


## Layne

Sounds good, Ruby need a good solid stiryline!
Did anyone hear last night waht Johnny's wife/Ruby's mum's Name, what was she called Johnny said it to Tina but i missed it!
Luv ya
Layne 
x x x

----------


## true.moon

good i want her to know the truth

----------


## angelblue

The name i think is steph?

----------


## shannisrules

i wonder how rubys mum and sister died i know they died in a fire of some sort but i wonder if they will give details about how they died soon i hope so i love the character ruby she's nice but has a dark side to her aswell and i love her accent

----------


## Katie

When Ruby sleepwalks next week, she tells Stacey about how her sister and mother die in a fire, so we might find out more then.

----------


## Rach33

It was Steph

----------


## Layne

Cheers Chick,

----------


## hannah-mj

hi i really like the story line wiv ruby and stacey and i really like both characters , ju lettin uze no! x

----------


## instinct

Johnny allen is the worst hard man i have ever seen. to start with he is about a hundred years old and no one is scared of an oap, hes boring so this tina and ruby storyline is crap. ee has gone downhill since andy and den left, the other soaps ats the moment are exciting and theres ee just doing its typical syoryline.

----------


## littlemo

> hi i really like the story line wiv ruby and stacey and i really like both characters , ju lettin uze no! x


Me too, I liked tonight's episode when Ruby opened up to Stacey, we saw a caring side to Stacey tonight, I liked that. 

The relationship with Johnny and Ruby is intriguing also, Johnny seems to have a lot of painful stuff going on in his head, partly consumed with guilt, the other grieving for his family. I feel really sorry for Ruby, she isn't coping with her feelings, and her father should be there looking after her, but he can't even take care of himself. 

After the initial shock Ruby will have finding about Tina and her father, I think Tina could be the best thing for Ruby. Tina's clearly a very big part of Johnny's life, he loves her deeply, and is keen to be involved with his life, that includes Ruby. Maybe Tina can get Johnny to face up too his feelings, and treat his daughter with a bit more understanding.

----------


## Alisha

I do like Ruby and her interaction with Stacey is brilliant. They bring out the best in each other.  :Smile:

----------


## hannah-mj

> Me too, I liked tonight's episode when Ruby opened up to Stacey, we saw a caring side to Stacey tonight, I liked that. 
> 
> The relationship with Johnny and Ruby is intriguing also, Johnny seems to have a lot of painful stuff going on in his head, partly consumed with guilt, the other grieving for his family. I feel really sorry for Ruby, she isn't coping with her feelings, and her father should be there looking after her, but he can't even take care of himself. 
> 
> After the initial shock Ruby will have finding about Tina and her father, I think Tina could be the best thing for Ruby. Tina's clearly a very big part of Johnny's life, he loves her deeply, and is keen to be involved with his life, that includes Ruby. Maybe Tina can get Johnny to face up too his feelings, and treat his daughter with a bit more understanding.


I think Jonny should involve himself and Tina more in Rubys life , i feel sorry for her , she has only got stacey to talk to , even though stacey has been being really nice i think ruby needs to be able to talk to her dad , i hope ruby gets sorted out soon cause its not good seein her sad!  :Sad:   x x x

----------


## Rach33

I feel really sorry for her too she's trying so hard to get her dad to listen to her but he shuts her out and makes out like she's in the wrong because he can't deal with being a proper father to her as he was never there for her when she was growing up and he feels guilty about Scarlet and Steph dying.

what Johnny doesn't realise is that he's probably doing more harm than good she's taking tablets she sleep walks and the reason she's doing these things is because he refuses to let her in 

Johnny's problem is that he's too controlling and needs to let Tina and Ruby lead their own lives their own way not his way it's about time he realised he can't always get his own way all of the time

----------


## littlemo

I feel sorry for Ruby too, she clearly hasn't dealt with her mum and sister dying, although it was a year ago, she still has feelings she hasn't come to terms with. I don't know what Johnny did for Ruby after their family died, but it seems to me that she was shipped off too boarding school before she could even blink. When somebody dies who is close to you, the last thing you need is to be taken away from everybody else you care about, and put in amongst a group of strangers. Although Johnny loves his daughter, sending her away suited him at the time. I don't think it was to do with what was best for her.

Despite Johnny cheating on his wife, it's clear that he did love her, he has a lot of built up emotion, and is suffering from a lot of heartache. He can't help Ruby because he hasn't learn't to help himself. I think he could do with some counselling as well, instead of bottling it all up. I want him to be able to talk to his daughter about her mum and sister, and not be so concerned with education, and pressure. Education is important, but to be happy in your self means more. 

I think it would  be better for Ruby to take some time off study, maybe even take a holiday and spend some quality time with her dad. What the headmaster suggested about her dropping some GCSE's was good advice in my opinion. All he said was to maybe drop two, from the 12 (I think she's doing at the moment). You can always do some extra GCSE's while you do your a'levels, and are in college. She could do it anytime. Johnny needs to think about Ruby's state of mind, you can't focus yourself on work, when you have so much else going on in your head. She needs to get that sorted out first.

----------


## hannah-mj

Speaking of Ruby , did anyone see louisa lytton and lacey turner on smile? if so , what do you think of them (the actresses) , i think they seem nice by the way x x

 :Love:  Hannah   :Love:  
                      x x x x x x x x x x x x x

----------


## chance

ruby started the fire that killed her mum and sister,source d.s.

----------


## Rach33

Oh my god that's a bit weird isn't it poor thing do you know why

----------


## Debs

that must be why she feels so bad and why johnny is a bit strange with her?

----------


## di marco

does it say how she started it or why?

----------


## Lisa321

Yeah, that could be it..
Is your souce usually reliable, cos i dont know what d.s is :P
That all fits, why johnnys wont tlk to her and everything. Thankyou :-)
xXx

----------


## angelblue

I think this would explain an alot and why she trys to please her dad so much because she feels gulity for what shes done

----------


## Layne

I was actually thinking this, it would explain alot your right!
Do Ruby tell anyone this??
Luv ya
layne
x x x

----------


## Babe14

It certainly does explain Johnny's lousy behaviour towards her, he obviously blames her.  Surely he must be to blame somewhere down the line?  Still it doesn't excuse his attitude towards her, he is still supposed to be her father at the end of the day, she needs him to listen to her.

----------


## Amber

Maybe she didn't do it on purpose. You know. Or maybe she couldn't cope anymore and decided to commit suicide or something... I dunno lol!

----------


## Lisa321

Commit suicide? Where did that come from lol.
:-)

----------


## Babe14

Lovely piccy! Yum!  Hopefully if all is true, that will go places.  Maybe it was ruby's way of trying to make Johnny listen!  He makes me sooo mad

----------


## Babe14

> I was actually thinking this, it would explain alot your right!
> Do Ruby tell anyone this??
> Luv ya
> layne
> x x x


Awww..what a beautiful piccy! Yummy!

----------


## Layne

> Awww..what a beautiful piccy! Yummy!


Thnkx, the jake and danny one was made by a lovely girl on other site, and the jake and chrissie one was made by are very own amber!
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## Amber

> Commit suicide? Where did that come from lol.
> :-)


That's what I want to know  :Ponder:  lol!

----------


## Babe14

> Thnkx, the jake and danny one was made by a lovely girl on other site, and the jake and chrissie one was made by are very own amber!
> Luv ya
> Layne
> x x x


Other site is good.

----------


## Amber

Louisa Lytton (Ruby) and Lacey Turner (Stacey) were on a kids show called Smile this morning did anyone watch it? I only got to watch the end when they played a game *rolls eyes*.

----------


## Layne

> Other site is good.


yeh it ok, i only go on there now and again not as much as this one!!!

----------


## Amber

I got bored so I made this banna:
 
lol!

----------


## Layne

Wicked Banna babes, if ya is that bored you can make me a dnnis/nigelharman one??!!
Hehe
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## Princess

And if you're still bored after that you can make me a Tish Dean one!

----------


## Toxic

And if your STILL bored can you make me a Stacey Slater one?  :Big Grin:

----------


## hannah-mj

how did u make that banner?its dead good! x

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> ruby started the fire that killed her mum and sister,source d.s.


i dont think she could but on the other hand when she sleepwalks she could off

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> I got bored so I made this banna:
>  
> lol!


where do you get those pictures from

----------


## Mr_Cellophane

> ruby started the fire that killed her mum and sister,source d.s.


Where does it say that on DigitalSpy ?

----------


## Babe14

> yeh it ok, i only go on there now and again not as much as this one!!!


Snap. I'm spending far too much time on here, that is the only prob with it.  Too "Addictable" and friendly! LOL!

----------


## Babe14

> where do you get those pictures from


Brill! Sorry I clicked on the wrong name should of been Amber

----------


## *Roxy*

awwwwwww poor Ruby but that explains alot with Johnnyand his attitude towards her

----------


## eastenders mad

yeaqh he has been pretty nasty to her

----------


## Claire

That why Johnny is always frosty with her, poor Ruby  :Sad:

----------


## gbnut

what did she say to stacey when she was sleep walking.  stacey seemingly knows her big secret.  the death could be due to her sleep walking.  or the sleepwalking could be a result of the deaths.

----------


## Rach33

Amber your banna is brilliant I fell for Ruby but I'm not sure she set the fire

----------


## Amber

So that's:
1 Nigel/Dennis Banna
1 Letitia Banna
and 1 Stacey Slater Banna

Ok well I made a Stacey one ages ago but it isn't that good:


I can make a new one if you want.

----------


## kizzyac

im sorry but i cant see whee it says that ruby starts the fire can you tell me

----------


## SoapWatcher

Her sleepwalking is due to the fire, not because she caused it!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

do u really thing she would do that

----------


## alkalinetrio

wud explain why he's so worried bout her sleep walking. maybe she was sleep walking when she started the fire

----------


## Rach33

I read in All About Soap today about the FUTURE on page 23 

When Billy and Pat convince Tina that Johnny's worth fightng for, Mr Allen's so full of joy at the return of his miffed mistress he tells both ladies in his life how much he loves them. The prospect of a happy family finally seems in Ruby's grasp. But how long before the mysterious fire starter comes back to finish off what* HE*  started...? 

Wonder what that could mean who started the fire and why seems more secrets are about to come out of the Allen closet

----------


## dddMac1

there is a lot we don't know about ruby

----------


## *Roxy*

> I read in All About Soap today about the FUTURE on page 23 
> 
> When Billy and Pat convince Tina that Johnny's worth fightng for, Mr Allen's so full of joy at the return of his miffed mistress he tells both ladies in his life how much he loves them. The prospect of a happy family finally seems in Ruby's grasp. But how long before the mysterious fire starter comes back to finish off what* HE*  started...? 
> 
> Wonder what that could mean who started the fire and why seems more secrets are about to come out of the Allen closet


ok that's a reason to keep glued to EE

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> ruby started the fire that killed her mum and sister,source d.s.


I suggested that ages ago but some one (can't remember who) said 'no, even tho her sister got all the attention, she would not do that' look whos wrong know...........

----------


## hayley

i had a feeling she did.

----------


## di marco

if ruby started the fire why does it say in the post that jbl got from all about soap that it was a he? im a bit confused now, 2 conflicting stories   :Confused:

----------


## callummc

Ruby is to find some  old photograghs of her dad and tina which will devastate her cos not only will she find out her dads been lying to her but that he was also cheating on her mother when she was alive,i got this information of itv teletext

----------


## angelblue

I know have you seen the magazine she goes mad at tina i wouldnt be in tina shoes  :Ninja:

----------


## callummc

no i havnt had chance yet,my mam used to get a couple on a tuesday but now she dosnt bother cos theres nothing on den anymore,she still gets 1 on a friday but we have to wait now or go and buy our own,mind you even if i went and bought 1 my older sister would would just nick it,but i like the sound of this storyline i bet stacy will really stir things up making ruby turn on her dad and tina

----------


## angelblue

But then on back page were it has the  date on were everythings going to happen were it sneak preview to next week it says ruby tries to find an way to get her dad and tina back together so i dont know   :Thumbsup:

----------


## callummc

i dont know either,mind you ruby is a bit weird if you think about it,most teenage girls want to cause problems  for their dad,in the words of vicki fowler thats their job,what they do best,but ruby not like that,maybe if she was she would get further well at least hed have to pay her more attention.

----------


## angelblue

I think she looks for her dads attention alot and his approve i suppose she only got him left and maybe she wants everything to be allright?

----------


## Siobhan

Well if rumours are right that Ruby started the fire that killed her mum and sister, i think she is looking more for her dads forgiveness..... Her dad is all she has now..

----------


## callummc

I hope rumours are wrong on that one,but i suppose we will find out when their ready,if she did i could only see her doing it in 1 of 2 ways either a candle cos candles are back in fashion now or she was having a sly cig and didnt put it out properly,maybe johnny knows it was ruby and thats what his problem is with her,maybe he wants to block it out,it would explain rubys weird ways,but lets face it if johnny has killed more people than andy and we must take it he has well this could be his punishment cos he will have took dads away from their kids and left women with no husbands,so it would be a case of what goes around comes around.

----------


## Georgie

"but lets face it if johnny has killed more people than andy and we must take it he has well this could be his punishment cos he will have took dads away from their kids and left women with no husbands,so it would be a case of what goes around comes around." 

thats harsh!!! i thought ruby liked tina and i heard that johnny explains that her mam knew bout tina and was ok and believed him and they play happy families but if thats true i dont know how long it will last, this is eastenders!

----------


## Claire

Looking forward to Ruby finding out the turth about Tina   :Smile:  bring on the cat fight

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

> Yeah, that could be it..
> Is your souce usually reliable, cos i dont know what d.s is :P
> That all fits, why johnnys wont tlk to her and everything. Thankyou :-)
> xXx


I think ds is digital spy.

----------


## Angeldelight

it would explain why Johnny is so distant with her and can't seen to talk abut the fire with her, but i think it's a bit of a huge leap me self. but i may be proven wrong

----------


## EastendersRox

I thought Johnny might have started the fire cuz he doesn't want to talk about it.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Cool!!

----------


## Toxic

Ive heard that  :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

yeh, becuase in all about soap it says HE not SHE

----------


## di marco

theres some pics in one of the soap mags (soaplife i think it was) of ruby and tina fighting after ruby finds the photos that tina has left out. seems like ruby starts hitting her, cant blame her really

----------


## Angeldelight

the poor thing she's never seems to get things right and just when she's starting to like the idea everything turns to piece, why am i NOT surprised????

----------


## Alisha

I'm looking forward to this.

I dont really like Tina much so I don't really feel much for her character.

----------


## Torrie

I don't think Ruby started the fire because the real reason for her complicated relationship with Johnny is that when the fire broke out, she was in Scarlet's room and that was the first place Johnny went. The implication, in Ruby's eyes, is that her dad made the choice to save Scarlet first - she thinks he wishes she had died instead of her sister. Poor Ruby, but poor Johnny too - every parent's worst nightmare of maybe only having time to save one person and being forced to make a choice...

----------


## dddMac1

i don't think Ruby started the fire Either

----------


## Angeldelight

i don't think Ruby started the fire, it if it was accodental it could have something to do with her sleepwalking!!!

----------


## SoapWatcher

I thought she started sleepwalking after the fire.

----------


## Angeldelight

i duno, but if she was sleep walking and started the fire that could also be why he's soooo worried about her sleep walking??????????

----------


## neroc

It would make sense if it was her sleep walking that started the fire. Although if she did start the fire, and thats why her Dad acts weird around her, surely he would know that technically it's not her fault because you can't control what you do while you sleep walk...

----------


## pammee

hopefully this will make enders a bit more gripping it was a bit dull tongiht

----------


## Alisha

It was in inside soap today that Ruby gives them her blessing and Johnny finally tells opens up to Ruby about what happened.

----------


## Amber

Oh my gawd! I can't wait until thursday's eppi! I loved that look on her face.

----------


## crazygirl

poor ruby i feel dead sorry for her!! her dad will go mad because she has been snooping in tina's bedroom

----------


## Alisha

> Oh my gawd! I can't wait until thursday's eppi! I loved that look on her face.


expect fireworks  :Smile:  

I'm glad that she has finally found out though because it was getting rather repeative.

----------


## JustJodi

> theres some pics in one of the soap mags (soaplife i think it was) of ruby and tina fighting after ruby finds the photos that tina has left out. seems like ruby starts hitting her, cant blame her really


Is it just me or does any one else find Rubys character a bit YOUNGER than her given age.......?? Firstly she shouldn't have gone in the bedroom with out Tina being there. Snooping and evesdropping usually causes a great deal of pain and of course tears and heartache...  :Crying:  
Personally I blame Johnny for all this ... Tina wanted it ALL OUT in the open,, so  what ever happens  I BLAME JOHNNY.just my 2 euro cents worth  :Ponder:

----------


## monkey17

Says on the digital spy website today that Ruby will be packed off bakc to boarding school and is leaving EE after cast shake ups and new producer etc.....

Another good character going then!!! when will they ever learn!!! hope its not true

----------


## Rach33

I heard It's only while Louisa Lytton is studying for her exams

----------


## Behemoth

She looks about 13, has she got exams?

----------


## Rach33

She's sixteen both in real life and the show

----------


## Toxic

Leaving?! :O she's only just joined!

----------


## dddMac1

hope she is not leaving for good because she is a breath of Fresh air for the struggling soap.i thought she was only 15 in real life?

----------


## Rach33

An interview in Inside Soap said she was 16 but who knows

----------


## chocolate

i hope she doesnt leave!!

----------


## daisy38

Yeah, its GCSE time so maybe she will only go for her exams then come back!  :Big Grin: 

She is a really good actress, i hope it is only temporary.  :Smile:

----------


## kirsty_g

where does it say that

----------


## soapaddict

:EEK!:    hope she does come back as she is one of the best characters in ee at the moment.

----------


## Rach33

totally agree soapaddict I really love all her scenes with her dad and Ruby and Stacey and it looks like we've got some cracking scenes coming up

----------


## neroc

I blame Johnny aswell. He should have just told Ruby how long he'd been seeing Tina then all this stuff that's about to happen might not happen.

----------


## dddMac1

yea i agree he should of told her

----------


## i_luv_dennis

it does not say on digital spy but why would she leave now

----------


## monkey17

It does say on digital spy hence why i posted it on here, if you go on to their forum there is a big sticky on it, alos downt he side of the main page in the " most clicked on bit" and maybe she is leaving now becuase rembember filming is wuite a bit ahead so maybe there is a big story coming up for her while she does her exams as a few of you have speculated which sounds about right to be honest!  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## willow

i am sure it is  just for her exams, she is such a  good character they would not let her leave just like that. would they????

----------


## JustJodi

> yea i agree he should of told her





_Hmmmmmm I can not see Ruby giving her blessings, if they confess seeing each other for 10 years,, meaning they had been messing around behind Rubys mom's back since Ruby   was 5 ??? Not sure I would be THAT forgiving.. JMHO_  :Confused:

----------


## Debs

in inside soap ruby leaves next week she goes back to boarding school!! it dosent say if sh is coming back or not!! i really hope she is back soon coz i think she is a brill charater

----------


## chocolate

i didnt realise she was 16...that means she must be leaving for her GCSEs...

----------


## Angeldelight

she can't go back to boarding school!!!!! she just can't!!!!!

hasn't she been in any press offices recently?

----------


## Angeldelight

ahhhhhhhhh poor Ruby the look on her face in last night's episode when she picked up the picture of Tina and Johnny!!!!! It was so heart breaking I hope IF she goes back to boarding school it brings Johnny to his senses!!!!

imagine knowing you've been living a lie for practically your whole life!!! i feel so sorry for her as she's so vuneralble and alone because of him!!!

----------


## JustJodi

> ahhhhhhhhh poor Ruby the look on her face in last night's episode when she picked up the picture of Tina and Johnny!!!!! It was so heart breaking I hope IF she goes back to boarding school it brings Johnny to his senses!!!!
> 
> imagine knowing you've been living a lie for practically your whole life!!! i feel so sorry for her as she's so vuneralble and alone because of him!!!



[B]Johnny is one selfish person.. he says he knows Ruby better than any one, EXCUSE ME,, he was always foisting her off. and making excuses  trying to get rid of her,, trying to avoid facing his wife and daughters death, not wanting to talk to his only child  about it,, it gives closure !!!! any way i blame Johnny for all of this,, and Johnny is not going to come to his senses cos he is too SELF CENTERED... JMHO  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## neroc

Have they been together for 10 years? I didn't know that!!

----------


## di marco

yeh they have

----------


## Amber

I made this last night and I couldn't be bothered to post it:


What do you think?

----------


## Amber

She's got drama studies at her theatre school _and_ she's revising for her GCSEs in the summer.

----------


## daisy38

It says in the paper that Ruby tells Johnny that she wants to go back to Boarding School!

----------


## kirsty_g

> It does say on digital spy hence why i posted it on here, if you go on to their forum there is a big sticky on it, alos downt he side of the main page in the " most clicked on bit" and maybe she is leaving now becuase rembember filming is wuite a bit ahead so maybe there is a big story coming up for her while she does her exams as a few of you have speculated which sounds about right to be honest!


that is their digital spoilers

----------


## Layne

I really hope that if Lousia is leaving, she comes back i think she is great!
Lets just hope its temporary!!
Luv yua
Layne
x x x

----------


## Amber

> I really hope that if Lousia is leaving, she comes back i think she is great!
> Lets just hope its temporary!!


Yeah me too! I'd hate it if we didn't see anymore of her friendship with Stacey  :Crying:

----------


## *Roxy*

> Yeah, its GCSE time so maybe she will only go for her exams then come back! 
> 
> She is a really good actress, i hope it is only temporary.



yeah my schools all decked out with the exmam desks still becuse SATS were last week and now it's GCSE

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> I really hope that if Lousia is leaving, she comes back i think she is great!
> Lets just hope its temporary!!


Agree!

----------


## west_ham_rule

noooooo :'(

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

At the end of the last episode, she found the photo of Tina and Johnny on holiday together, so all their lies probably come out and she decides to go back to boarding school for a while.  I'm sure she will be back soon because she is a very popular character.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

After tonights eiposde I really liked Ruby even more showed such a strong character. I wasn't hoping 10 years more like 2 years least but even that's too much. Poor Ruby *cries*

----------


## Amber

Just read this on the BBC EastEnders site:

Thu 19 May 19:30 
EastEnders
As Ruby says her farewells, could Tina be returning? Derek's decision brings heartache to Pauline, and Demi has a shock announcement for the rest of the Millers

----------


## *xeni*

Am I the only one here who thinks Ruby is surplus to requirements? I couldn't care less if they axed her! She is hardly a strong character like Stacey.

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Am I the only one here who thinks Ruby is surplus to requirements? I couldn't care less if they axed her! She is hardly a strong character like Stacey.


Your not the only one, I find her rather pointless, So long as they never axe Stacey she is brilliant

----------


## parkerman

What a relief to find others who agree with me about Ruby. I know she's only 16, but I don't think she is a very good actor either. Not a patch on other teenage girls we've had in Eastenders like Stacey, Sonia and Janine.

----------


## Lisa321

Its because shes new! I love the character of Ruby and think its just what EE needs.
And its just the starting point of better EE. 
Loved the scenes with Tina and Ruby on Thurs. Thats was great acting.
xox

----------


## barney2906

noooooo - louisa lytton is taking a break from eastenders for a few months and wont be back until later this year!  :Wub:

----------


## hannah-mj

:Thumbsdown:   :Crying:   :Mad:   :EEK!:   :Wal2l:  


> noooooo - louisa lytton is taking a break from eastenders for a few months and wont be back until later this year!


OH MY G  :Mad:  D - SHE CANT! she is my favourite character!!!! ooooooo noooooooooo i hope she doesnt go for long 'cause she 1 of the reasons i watch , until she joined i wasnt to keen on stacey , but now they are friends staceys 1 of me faves! , im not liking this idea , but i hope she does well on her gcses . x x x

----------


## hollyg85

Ruby has the ability to be a great actress yet she actually continues to flap her arms like a penguin throughout her lines which completely ruins every scene she is in for me - its so annoying!!

----------


## JustJodi

> Ruby has the ability to be a great actress yet she actually continues to flap her arms like a penguin throughout her lines which completely ruins every scene she is in for me - its so annoying!!


*She has a problem also with eye contact,, her eyes are every where but on the subject JMHO*

----------


## JustJodi

> OH MY G  D - SHE CANT! she is my favourite character!!!! ooooooo noooooooooo i hope she doesnt go for long 'cause she 1 of the reasons i watch , until she joined i wasnt to keen on stacey , but now they are friends staceys 1 of me faves! , im not liking this idea , but i hope she does well on her gcses . x x x



*Well she is off to boarding school, she is still a student in real life,, so makes the story line more realistic..*  :Embarrassment:

----------


## barney2906

im going to miss her soo much whilst she is gone!  :Wub:   :Heart:

----------


## toyo-c

I love Ruby- I hope she's coming back

----------


## toyo-c

:Love:  I love Ruby- I hope she's coming back

----------


## barney2906

> I love Ruby- I hope she's coming back


she will definitely be back!  :Wub:

----------


## hannah-mj

> im going to miss her soo much whilst she is gone!


ooooo me too , thats pretty annoyin (not in the   :Wub:   way tho lol) xxxx

----------


## lucymillagan

if she leaves i hope she comes bak

----------


## helen_166

yeh thats understandable, she'll back in afew months then i guess, she is a amazing young actor, lots of potential there, and really juicy story lines

----------


## Angeldelight

she's just leaving so louisa can do her exams... she'll be back soon

----------


## denyerjamie

Is ruby actually coming back in ee because i think she was really good init. Johnny and ruby act really well together, i even had tears in my eyes when they had that big arguement. 
also someone said that she started the fire but was confused when johnny told her someone was trying to kill them becuase of johnny's business.

----------


## Siobhan

Yeah ruby is coming back.. she is just finishing her exams in real life too

----------


## dddMac1

she is doing her exams at the moment but she will be back soon

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
I'm Sooooooo Glad that she is coming Back She Is great!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie    :Heart:

----------


## daisy38

Yeah she is a really good actor!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dddMac1

i have said this before but she is a really good Actress and a breath of fresh air for Eastenders

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Yep she sure is... when will she be on EastEnders again?

----------


## SarahWakefield

i love ruby she is ace

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Yeah she is isnt she. Very talented actress and still can learn more new things!!

----------


## hannah-mj

i love ruby shes great!

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Ruby is coming back around the time of the Moon's departure and the fire in Johnny's house!

----------


## Incognito

Yeah Ruby is good in EE and I love the friendship between her and Stacey.

----------


## di marco

love your banna hannah-mj

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

Yes she is the only reason she left is for Louisa to sit her GCSE's in real life.

----------


## Bryan

totally agree with you guys

ruby rocks!

another trouble teen, and we know what they lead to...

Sharon, Sonia, Kat etc

the best characters on the show

Ruby has a long way to go yet...cant wait

bondboffin

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> totally agree with you guys
> 
> ruby rocks!
> 
> another trouble teen, and we know what they lead to...
> 
> Sharon, Sonia, Kat etc
> 
> the best characters on the show
> ...


God, that thought never crossed my mind. All of the people you just said had troubled childhoods, so i wonder which one Ruby's gonna end up like?!  :Searchme:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## di marco

> God, that thought never crossed my mind. All of the people you just said had troubled childhoods, so i wonder which one Ruby's gonna end up like?!


dont mind as i like then all, but i think i can say that she wont turn out like kat

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> dont mind as i like then all, but i think i can say that she wont turn out like kat


No, i agree, she won't. None of the others have had the same experiences as Ruby so you can't really compare her to anyone else on the square

----------


## squarelady

> Yep she sure is... when will she be on EastEnders again?


Her return will coincide with the Moon Brothers leaving!  :Smile:

----------


## hannah-mj

> love your banna hannah-mj


wowweee thanx  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bryan

im loving miss allen, no one can do emotional teen like louisa

bondboffin

----------


## brenda1971

I think that the actress who plays ruby is very good

----------


## Bryan

> I think that the actress who plays ruby is very good


dito!

bondboffin

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yeah I agree!

----------


## Bryan

she's got a long way to go on the show... she deserves some good storylines

bondboffin

----------


## Chris_2k11

How old is she in real-life? Anyone know?

----------


## di marco

> How old is she in real-life? Anyone know?


16

----------


## Bryan

> How old is she in real-life? Anyone know?


ifs hes doing exams then id preume 16...she dont seem old enought to be doing a levels

bondboffin

----------


## Chris_2k11

> 16


cheers di marco!   :Smile:

----------


## lildevil

i think jonny should talk and pay more attention to ruby more.

----------


## Bryan

> i think jonny should talk and pay more attention to ruby more.


 i think he will following the fire as will probably relaise how precious she is to him

bondboffin

----------


## lildevil

yh but it mite be to late by then. she mite want to talk to him.

----------


## Bryan

> yh but it mite be to late by then. she mite want to talk to him.


it is never too late to make up with family, in my honest opinion

bondboffin

----------


## lildevil

yh, but she mite not want to make up with jonny not after the way he treated her.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

every one says that i look like her

----------


## Bryan

> every one says that i look like her


lukcy you... i find ruby far more attractive then demi miller or stacey slater

bondboffin

----------


## Katy

i think thats shes really great and she should be back quite soon as exams finish soon.

----------


## hannah-mj

hope she comes back soon  :Smile:

----------


## ghosthunter5487

When is Ruby coming back?

----------


## true.moon

soon i think

----------


## Katy

it should be soon as there was a reference to her on friday. Tina told Jonny she stayed at college one more night so i expect it will the coming week.

----------


## di marco

yeh i think it must be this week, next week at the latest

----------


## squarelady

Possibly tonight or maybe later considering they have nowhere to live now.

----------


## true.moon

i like rubys charcter

----------


## Katy

shes good isnt she. I think shell be really upset to find the house was set on fire. it will bring back horrible memories for her.

----------


## di marco

> Possibly tonight or maybe later considering they have nowhere to live now.


oh yeh for some reason i completely forgot about that lol! so she may stay with someone else for a bit then

----------


## di marco

> shes good isnt she. I think shell be really upset to find the house was set on fire. it will bring back horrible memories for her.


yeh she will be upset. i wonder what her reaction will be when she finds out that danny did it, as she liked danny

----------


## Katy

there will be somewhere Jonny has property everywhere. He might kick the moons out as that is his house isnt it?

----------


## true.moon

where will they go??
what about nana?

----------


## di marco

> there will be somewhere Jonny has property everywhere. He might kick the moons out as that is his house isnt it?


well johnny and tina are staying with pat to start with

----------


## Katy

Actually i dont think he will be that mean to put an old lady on the street. 
Ruby could stay on at college or with Pat or maybe the slaters

----------


## eastenders mad

i bet stacey will be pleased that she back cause you can tell she has missed ruby.

----------


## Katy

yeh staceys not been on our screens much. I missed them both.

----------


## xcutiekatiex

she might be back today

----------


## CrazyLea

where did ruby go? i must have missed something?

----------


## Katy

she wnet back to school because the actress centrate on her GCSEs

----------


## Bryan

i hope she has a use when she comes backj, better give her a storyline, was the rumour that she started the original fire a lie or what?

----------


## Frankie

I didn't hear about that... but Johnny found out who started the fire in the first place and he killed them!

Any way when Ruby gets back she'll probally have like mental issues for life now! I mean it effected her bad enough just the first fire but two!

----------


## di marco

> was the rumour that she started the original fire a lie or what?


i think it was just a rumour

----------


## i_luv_dennis

she just finshed her exams so i guess she will be back soon

----------


## Bryan

she was back filming before july 8th anyways...becuase i got my autogrtoah back from her on the 8th so she must be back filing to have signed it for me

----------


## Bryan

> i think it was just a rumour


it would have been brilliant if it had happened, imagine the scenes!

----------


## eastenders mad

Ruby comes back next week i think

----------


## CrazyLea

i know this is nothing to do with ruby but one of the sigs on here had jclc forever....what is jclc?

----------


## Bryan

omg"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !

just looked at the sneak peak section of next week's inside soap:

Who returns and announces that they're expecting a baby?

could this be Ruby????

----------


## eastenders mad

no i couldn't be

----------


## Bryan

> no i couldn't be


why not? she's soon to be back, do we know how the magazine is referring to then from any of the soaps???

----------


## eastenders mad

well it could be her i just don't know we shall find out soon though

----------


## Bryan

i suppose it wont as wed have heard about it as some shocker spoiler!

----------


## di marco

> what is jclc?


jake and chrissie lovers club

----------


## di marco

> omg"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !
> 
> just looked at the sneak peak section of next week's inside soap:
> 
> Who returns and announces that they're expecting a baby?
> 
> could this be Ruby????


wouldnt have thought it would be ruby

----------


## Bryan

> wouldnt have thought it would be ruby


that why it would be good, as we're not suspecting it, and imagine jonnys reaction hed go and beat up the dad

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah then kill him cause that is what he is like.

----------


## Bryan

> yeah then kill him cause that is what he is like.


i think it woill get boring if jonny kills everyone that gets in his way, i think he can only use that option 2 more times and that depends on the situation, they will have to be good killings to work

----------


## Crazzykayzz

i hope Ruby is coming back, she rocks, wheres stacey? i havent seen her for ages, i have seen her uncle charlie and everyone else in that household, where is she, has she left?

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> omg"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !
> 
> just looked at the sneak peak section of next week's inside soap:
> 
> Who returns and announces that they're expecting a baby?
> 
> could this be Ruby????


  :Rotfl:  Don't really see it happening  -  Ruby seems too sensible for that but it would be a big shock  :EEK!:   - a storyline we hadn't heard about  :EEK!:  !!

----------


## Saye2213

i'm desperately trying to think of someone other than Ruby, but i can't. Where is the spoiler from? is it from the BBC, cos it's not in what's on tv.

----------


## di marco

> i'm desperately trying to think of someone other than Ruby, but i can't. Where is the spoiler from? is it from the BBC, cos it's not in what's on tv.


it was in inside soap

----------


## di marco

> i hope Ruby is coming back, she rocks, wheres stacey? i havent seen her for ages, i have seen her uncle charlie and everyone else in that household, where is she, has she left?


yes ruby is coming back. weve seen stacey a few times but shes not really been involved in any storylines so thats why we havent seen her that often recently, dont worry she hasnt left

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah she was in last nights epp

----------


## xcutiekatiex

i think its someone in emmerdale

----------


## Bryan

> i think its someone in emmerdale


they are all pregant in emmerdale lol! besides who can return and say they are preganant? chaz, katie are the only ones who have left...and they ent due back for a long time

----------


## xcutiekatiex

says sam comes back wif some news?!?

----------


## ghosthunter5487

Will she be coming back tonight?

----------


## di marco

> Will she be coming back tonight?


dont think so, havent heard anything, but it could be

----------


## ghosthunter5487

Does anyone know when she will be returning? Will it be during august?

----------


## Kim

> says sam comes back wif some news?!?


This shouldn't be on here as it has nothing to do with Ruby's return in eastenders, but Sam's girlfriend Alice is pregnant in emmerdale and i think that the Dingles find out when Alice comes after him.

Does anyone have an approximate date and/or storyline for Ruby's return?

----------


## eastenders mad

no sorry maybe she will come back soon cause the 6 weeks hols have started now

----------


## Johnny Allen

sorry to offend others but I wish they weren't bringing her back, she such a pointless character, I haven't missed her once.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i carnt wait till she comes back

----------


## Katy

i think they need a good younger character. They didnt have anyone aprt from the beale kids before Ruby and Stacey

----------


## shannisrules

when is the actuall date ruby comes back

----------


## Kim

If the actress who plays Ruby took a break to concentrate on her GCSEs, it could be weeks before Ruby returns as scenes are filmed about two to three months in advance.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> If the actress who plays Ruby took a break to concentrate on her GCSEs, it could be weeks before Ruby returns as scenes are filmed about two to three months in advance.


That's true. 

I am hoping she comes back soon, as she is a good young actress.

----------


## Debs

yeah it will be good to have ruby back i want to see her do more!

----------


## leo is fit

Thanks 4 puttin dat banner of leo and demi leo is so fit   :Wub:

----------


## Kim

> That's true. 
> 
> I am hoping she comes back soon, as she is a good young actress.


Me too.

----------


## ghosthunter5487

Ruby is a good charecter, does anyone know the storyline for her return?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

propoley the holidays

----------


## Kim

> i think they need a good younger character. They didnt have anyone aprt from the beale kids before Ruby and Stacey


They did have Darren and Demi.

----------


## Kim

I don't know the storyline but maybe someone could tell her about Danny and the fire.

----------


## xcutiekatiex

she should be back soon her exams are over now surely?

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Maybe they are waiting until the house is finished?

----------


## xcutiekatiex

yea probably

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Which may probably take ages.

----------


## xcutiekatiex

i dont think it will they havent showed much about it being re done has it?

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

No they have not. When I do see it, it's all borded up.

----------


## ghosthunter5487

I am sure the house is been done up again they started fixing it the day after the fire.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I gather they are, but it's probably going to take ages.

I hope it doesn't though

----------


## Kim

I would think that Ruby would return soon as she phoned Stacey in last nights episode. Maybe she was telling Stacey when she will be back.

----------


## squarelady

She probably won't come back until Johnny's sorted the house

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Hurry up and sort out the house, EE, lol!

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah it has been ages since the house was on fire they should start and redorate it again

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I agree, and hurry up about it too. I hope Rubyy comes into it very soon

----------


## JustJodi

Its long past due for them to get that mess cleared up  I mean ok Johnny is the residental gangster I am sure he has flunkies who are chippies or whatever to clear up the mess and re decorate it at the snap of his fingers  :Rotfl:   EE come on we need a new story line  :Angry:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I just hope she hurry back home, i miss her and Stacey's antic's.

----------


## xStephaniex

> When is Ruby coming back?


where did she go?

----------


## xStephaniex

> That's true. 
> 
> I am hoping she comes back soon, as she is a good young actress.


i agree she is good! i like her and stacey together! dunno why tho lol.

i like your banner btw! its well sweet! dot and jim!   :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> where did she go?


She went back to bording school.

----------


## Kim

> She probably won't come back until Johnny's sorted the house


No one's told her about the fire have they? I would think that Johnny would want to tell her about the fire face to face considering what happened to her mum and elder sister Scarlet as a result of the last fire.

----------


## Jade

You would have thought he would have told her by now.  I wonder if her problems will be worse now the fire has happened again which was one of her worse fears.

----------


## Kim

> You would have thought he would have told her by now.  I wonder if her problems will be worse now the fire has happened again which was one of her worse fears.


You'd have thought he would have told her by now but it would probably be better for Ruby to hear it from Johnny when she returns. Her problems probably would be worse so that is probably why she hasn't been told yet. As Johnny said there is far too much in her head for any 16 year old to cope with.

----------


## Jade

But really he should have made a trip up to her school to tell her, for all he knows Stacy could have told her assuming they are still in touch.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

He proberbly has told her, but we just didn't see it.

----------


## Kim

> But really he should have made a trip up to her school to tell her, for all he knows Stacy could have told her assuming they are still in touch.


 I don't think that Ruby knows about the fire but Johnny could have gone up to the school to tell her, but maybe he thought it was best not to incase Ruby's sleepwalking started again while she was still in school. However, Stacey may have informed her on Thursday as Ruby called her but i think that it is unlikely as Ruby surley would have came straight back to the square if she knew. Also, Stacey knows all about the previous fire and the deaths of Ruby's mum and elder sister Scarlet and what that did to her, so Stacey would have thought that it was in Ruby's best interests for her not to be told over the phone wouldn't she?

----------


## BlackKat

But Ruby was supposed to be coming home for the school holidays on the night of the fire, and the only reason she didn't was because she stayed an extra night with her mate. She must have been given a reason for why she can't come home yet.

I think she has been told about the fire, we just haven't seen it on screen.

----------


## squarelady

I think Ruby probably knows about the fire but even if she didn't she was having problems getting back to Walford anyway. I think she won't be back in the Square till the house is sorted out and I don't think this will be sorted out until the new male character comes on to the scenes because he's a house developer and I'm sure he's got something to do with  sorting out Johnny's house! 

What I'm trying to say is that I don't think she'll be back till late August/early September.  :Big Grin:

----------


## JustJodi

*With Staceys big mouth I am sure she has already told Ruby.. and I do think Johnny informed her as soon as he found out she was ok and not in the house and at a mates ..remember Ruby and Johnny agreed NO MORE SECRETS,, so Ruby was probably relieved to know the house was intact except for some fire, smoke and water damage...that her Dad and Tina were Ok,, I can't see Johnny putting a GAG order on Stacey...*

----------


## squarelady

I don't think anyway could sucessfully gag Stacey!  :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

> I don't think anyway could sucessfully gag Stacey!


*Stacy has a motor mouth,, so there is no way shes gonna shut up *

----------


## Kim

But Johnny and Stacey both know the extent of the trauma that Ruby has suffered in her life and they both have her best interests at heart and know what finding out away from home could do to her, so i stand by what i said.

----------


## squarelady

I agree with Kim. She was having problems, like I said getting back to Walford so she's probably stayed at the school or with some other friends.

----------


## BlackKat

> But Johnny and Stacey both know the extent of the trauma that Ruby has suffered in her life and they both have her best interests at heart and know what finding out away from home could do to her, so i stand by what i said.


She's not made of glass. Nobody was hurt in the fire, and it'll hurt her more if she comes back (after presumably being given a shoddy excuse as to why she can't come back straight away) and finds out then.

----------


## Kim

Wouldn't it be better for her in the long run if her dad was there for her when she finds out given what happened in the previous fire?

----------


## squarelady

Again, she was having problems coming back before the fire so it may be that she wasn't palmed off with excuses but that she's actually decided to stay on at a friends house somewhere.

And...also, they might want to wait to tell her face to face rather than worrying her over a phone conversation. Especially if she finds out that her dad went charging in to save her.

----------


## BlackKat

What problems coming back? Did I miss something? She was coming back from school like normal, just decided to stay an extra night with a friend.   :Searchme:  


And maybe just me, but I'd rather be told that there was a fire, but that nobody was hurt, than find out my family and friends don't trust me to deal with events without going completely off the rails. Maybe she doesn't need to be told the ins and outs, like that it was Danny or that Johnny went in to try and save her.

I didn't see any great trauma resulting from the previous fire -- yes, she was upset, of course she was, but her main angst was that Johnny wasn't connecting with her or talking about it with her.

----------


## squarelady

That's what I meant. Early in that week she had a problem coming home and Johnny told her not to worry. I swear, either that or I mis heard or read the phonecall between them.

----------


## Kim

> Again, she was having problems coming back before the fire so it may be that she wasn't palmed off with excuses but that she's actually decided to stay on at a friends house somewhere.
> 
> And...also, they might want to wait to tell her face to face rather than worrying her over a phone conversation. Especially if she finds out that her dad went charging in to save her.


Thats what i thought, it would be better for her if her dad was there to comfort her given what happened in the last fire, even if it is being kept a secret from her until then.

----------


## Kim

> What problems coming back? Did I miss something? She was coming back from school like normal, just decided to stay an extra night with a friend.   
> 
> 
> And maybe just me, but I'd rather be told that there was a fire, but that nobody was hurt, than find out my family and friends don't trust me to deal with events without going completely off the rails. Maybe she doesn't need to be told the ins and outs, like that it was Danny or that Johnny went in to try and save her.
> 
> I didn't see any great trauma resulting from the previous fire -- yes, she was upset, of course she was, but her main angst was that Johnny wasn't connecting with her or talking about it with her.


But what about her sleepwalking to try and get out and find her mum and sister?

----------


## squarelady

And she was on tablets for some sort of depression and/or the sleepwalking.

----------


## Kim

> And she was on tablets for some sort of depression and/or the sleepwalking.


Yes, and he tried to get her to see someone over it when she sleepwalked, got locked out and stayed the night with Stacey at the Slaters'.

----------


## kirsty_g

i like ruby

----------


## ghosthunter5487

She will probably be back over the summer.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Good, the sooner the better. Can't wait to see what her and Stacey get up to.

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah they will be back to there normal tricks i bet. Stacey is not the same without Ruby

----------


## Luna

Oh cant wait to see her back

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> yeah they will be back to there normal tricks i bet. Stacey is not the same without Ruby


Oh I agree!

----------


## Bad Wolf

whats going to happen to ruby if the rumours are true that billy murray is leaving???

----------


## BlackKat

> whats going to happen to ruby if the rumours are true that billy murray is leaving???



Depends how he would leave I suppose. If he died they might find a way of keeping her in, like bringing another relative in to live with her, but if he moved away from Walford she'd probably have to go with him.

----------


## Bad Wolf

she could be a honory slater, they need new members!!

----------


## Luna

> she could be a honory slater, they need new members!!


Oh good idea   :Cheer:

----------


## kirsty_g

the sooner she's back the better

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

She is such a brilliant actress for someone so young!

----------


## kirsty_g

i no yeah she was on growing up in walford she was a right laugh

----------


## BlackKat

According the new PO spoilers,Ruby's back on the 23rd of August.  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kirsty_g

yes finally

----------


## kirsty_g

she likes the house then

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

She better do, lol.

----------


## [email protected]

yes love rubys character

----------


## natye78910

[I]soon i think

----------


## Kim

According to the PO spoilers she is back on the 23rd August and is surprised at how good the house looks concidering there was a fire. When she raises the topic, Johnny quickly changes the subject.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Well, he does not want her to know about the fire and bring back bad memories for her, do he?

----------


## JustJodi

> Well, he does not want her to know about the fire and bring back bad memories for her, do he?


*Oh come on do u guys actually think Stacey is gonna keep her trap shut ???  Half of Walford was outside watching the fire,, U can bet Dot or some one will say  WE ARE SO GLAD U WERE NOT IN THAT NASTY FIRE.. and she and Johnny will end up fighting again,,,,,  Just how I see it..*

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Oh, believe me, I know she will be told. However, Johnny will want to wrap her in cotton wool for as long as he can.

----------


## Kim

> Well, he does not want her to know about the fire and bring back bad memories for her, do he?


I agree that he has her best interests at heart and is only trying to protect her by not talking about the fire.

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Exactly. I suppose any parent would  :Smile:

----------


## JustJodi

> Oh, believe me, I know she will be told. However, Johnny will want to wrap her in cotton wool for as long as he can.


*He can try, he has alot of "making" up to do..all those years he ignored her.. time to also realize she is no longer the little girl he rescued from the burning house those many yrs ago ....I expect good things from Ruby when she hits Walford,,,  *

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> *He can try, he has alot of "making" up to do..all those years he ignored her.. time to also realize she is no longer the little girl he rescued from the burning house those many yrs ago ....I expect good things from Ruby when she hits Walford,,,  *


I am glad that they have established a father and daughter relationship, it's what she needed.

I also expect good things from Ruby on her return :Big Grin:

----------


## JustJodi

> Exactly. I suppose any parent would


*I think it is ok for any parent to shield their child from bad things, but this fire that Danny set, is a bit less traumatic cos no lives were lost..I think Ruby is made of tougher stuff.. thats just how I see it*

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

She looks weak, but she's not, is she. I think if Johnny does not tell her, it will set their relationship back, too.

----------


## JustJodi

> She looks weak, but she's not, is she. I think if Johnny does not tell her, it will set their relationship back, too.


*Remember before she left for  a while, her and Johnny made up and agreed  NO MORE LIES/SECRETS.. so I honestly think if Johnny tries to sugar coat things .its going to set em back as u say ...When is Johnny gonna learn ???????/*

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Men :Searchme:

----------


## JustJodi

> Men


*amen sister amen !!!!!!!!!!!*
*Men*

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> *amen sister amen !!!!!!!!!!!*
> *Men*


 :Rotfl:

----------


## Kim

> She looks weak, but she's not, is she. I think if Johnny does not tell her, it will set their relationship back, too.


I agree, some of the pain that Ruby was feeling was because of the fact that Johnny wasn't talking to her and she thought that he loved her sister Scarlet more than he loved her.

----------


## JustJodi

*Tangliss why is your name backwards  * 

*I thought i needed to make an eye doc appt *

----------


## i_luv_dennis

finally she is coming back

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

She seems to have been gone for ages.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no how long as it been

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Not sure, a couple of months I think?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i thinks its about 3

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

That's a long time!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Well she's back soon so that's something to be happy about  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeh cant wait lol

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

We should see more of Stacey from now on!!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no since ruby gone she has not been on as much

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

No, which is a shame as I like her.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and me they are great together

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

They are  :Smile:

----------


## hannah-mj

im so glad ruby is coming back i think she is really really great i have definately missed her!

----------


## samantha nixon

ive missed ruby loads and tina and johnny as they havent been in it for a while

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I think lots of people have missed her :Smile:

----------


## hannah-mj

> ive missed ruby loads and tina and johnny as they havent been in it for a while


 yeh me too im counting the days till she comes back!

----------


## ghosthunter5487

We should see more of Stacey and Johnny Allen when Ruby comes back

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I think so too  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and me

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

I like you banner, i_luv_dennis

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks i like yours to

----------


## ghosthunter5487

I wonder what excuse Johnny is going to make to Ruby about the house being changed after the fire.

----------


## eastenders mad

he will probably say he faniced a makeover

----------


## i_luv_dennis

cant wait till shes back

----------


## hannah-mj

me neither  :Big Grin:

----------


## kirsty_g

or me

----------


## Bad Wolf

she is back on tuesday according to a tv guide today

----------


## crazygirl

yea she is

----------


## hannah-mj

:Cheer:  i just read shes back too! yayyy!   :Cheer:  
  :Thumbsup:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yep she is back on tuesday

----------


## Johnny Allen

Oh great another pointless and boring character.

----------


## shelley

> Oh great another pointless and boring character.


She only seems pointless now because she hasn't been given any good storylines.  I think in the future she could be a great character given half the chance.

----------


## Johnny Allen

She may be a good character in the future but the young actress that plays her is awful, she is extremly wooden.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i think she is really good

----------


## CrazyLea

shes back this week aint she?

----------


## hannah-mj

on tuesday she is back  :Smile:

----------


## CrazyLea

ahhh right cool thanks

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah

----------


## hazey

I am glad she is back I love her and stacey together,Stacey needs some company.

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah she does you can tell Stacey looks bored

----------


## eastenderfan_91

Aparently when she comes back johnny wants to spend some time with her but she goes straight round to the slaters to catch up with stacey

----------


## hayley

> yep she is back on tuesday


I was wondering because ages ago she was supposed to be coming back then she had to stay on for one more day then she was never mentioned again!!

----------


## feelingyellow

why exactly did ruby come back for two week then leave? it's so pointless!

also, she must be back because it says

After hearing what Peggy has said about her dad, Ruby is staying with the Slaters, where Stacey desperately tries to find out what Peggy could have said to upset her so much.

and that's on Friday 14th of October

----------


## Florijo

Does anyone know if Ruby will be staying when Johnny leaves? 

I think it would be good if she did as she and Stacey have a great friendship which can be explored and developed. Also they could build up the links between the families in EE (the Millers, the Beales, the Slaters) by building up the friendships of the likes of Stacey, Ruby, Demi, Darren, Lucy and Peter. 

Sorry if I put this in the wrong forum. I wasn't sure where it should go.   :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

we can only guess at this stage, hopefully she stays tough as she has some fantastic potential, surely the slaters can let in another person to their home of infinity bedrooms!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I agree 100% there bondbodffin, even the bit about the Slater's not having enough rooms but then again... Zoe's left so they got a spare bed haven't they  :Ponder:

----------


## matt1378

i`ve heard that she falls out with her dad, and stays with the Slaters

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Well how ever they do it, i hope she stay's, i like her character.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

I think that Ruby will be sticking around (fingers crossed). She s a really talented young actress and EE could do without losing another popular character.

----------


## Florijo

> I think that Ruby will be sticking around (fingers crossed). She s a really talented young actress and EE could do without losing another popular character.


That's why I really want her to stay. She is only young but she has good potential and she works well with Stacey as best friends, a bit like Bianca and Tiffany.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> I agree 100% there bondbodffin, even the bit about the Slater's not having enough rooms but then again... Zoe's left so they got a spare bed haven't they


yeh

----------


## kirsty_g

i think she should stay

----------


## Rain_

She a little surpressed by her dad at the moment but i think she would turn into a fantastic character if left to her own devices. 10 years on i can see her being a strong willed and firey addition to EE

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

hopefully she'll stay as she is great

----------


## feelingyellow

i hope she stays, it's so nice to see stacey have a friend!

----------


## alkalinetrio

how comes she keeps leaving and going when she back for good?

----------


## Gabby

I hope she stays too! I dont want to see her and stacies relationship ruined :Sad: !!

----------


## Johnny Allen

OK, may be I'm the only one that isn't bothered, I would rather she went, I find her rather pointless, and not to be to mean, I donk think the girl that plays her is all that talented.

----------


## dddMac1

i like Ruby and i hope she stays

----------


## megan999

How did Ruby & Juley get together? I missed it.  :Searchme:

----------


## Katy

i think they just started talking in the square and then he asked her out and kissed in the cafe one night when he was working. I could be wrong though.

----------


## Debs

yeah thats how they got together, just got chatting and then went to the quiz and then went for a meal

----------


## sheilamarie

[/U]i like july and ruby as a coupl

----------


## Kim

Juley was working in the cafe the night that Ian's quiz night and the coctail party at the Vic clashed and when all Ian's customers left the cafe for the Vic, Keith and Rosie walked in and Keith said that he could have Ian done for not holding the event that he advertised and awarding the prize. Ian didn't want to give Â£100 out because he wasn't making any profit from the evening so he made Lucy and Peter play and also forced Juley to make a team with Ruby, who had just walked in. Ruby and Juley won the Â£100 and Ruby tried to give Â£50 of it to Juley as they were a team but he wouldn't take it as she answered most of the questions so they eventually agreed to go out for a meal with Juley's share of the money. At the resturant, they agreed to another date and carried on seeing each other until Ruby agreed to be his girlfriend.

----------


## Angeltigger

Ruby walked in the cafe to give Juley his scaf which he leet her borrow the day before

----------


## brenda1971

I think that they make a sweet couple.

----------


## Kim

Yeah, they're a lot better together than I thought they would be.

----------


## brenda1971

I see that Juley has had a personality transplant

----------


## Kim

Yeah, I personally think that the character is a lot better since he came back.

----------


## brenda1971

I think that he is better now.Why has he ended up working for Ian

----------


## Angeltigger

So that he has a job- you need a job to support your Gf and also i thought he worked with Dawn and Mickey

----------


## Kim

> I think that he is better now.Why has he ended up working for Ian


Because he was lying about the good job he got while he was away and confessed to Gus anmd Gus said that he just wanted Juley to try and change. So Juley got a job at the cafe because Dawn took his place on the stall and also because he needs to pay his way with Juley and Gus's flat.

----------


## Kim

> So that he has a job- you need a job to support your Gf and also i thought he worked with Dawn and Mickey


He worked with Mickey before he gave Kareena drugs and when Mickey forgave Juley Dawn needed a job and Rosie wanted to keep the stall in the family. Mickey couldn't decide who to have on the stall so he said to Dawn and Juley thast whoever came up with the best idea to promote buisiness on the stall could have the job and Dawn won.

----------


## Angeltigger

Oh i thought in the end he choose both of them as they were both on the Toy store together

----------


## Kim

> Oh i thought in the end he choose both of them as they were both on the Toy store together


No he said that he can't afford to employ both of them.

----------


## megan999

Thanks for your help guys  :Smile:  I think Ruby and Juley make a nice couple

----------


## megan999

Johnny said Juley is about 10 years older than Ruby. I think that was an exageration, but how old is Juley really?

----------


## feelingyellow

> Johnny said Juley is about 10 years older than Ruby. I think that was an exageration, but how old is Juley really?


older then 23 cos that how old gus is ... his profile doesn't say anything about his age though...

----------


## Kim

> older then 23 cos that how old gus is ... his profile doesn't say anything about his age though...


He's 27, Johnny said on EE this week.

----------


## feelingyellow

> He's 27, Johnny said on EE this week.


did he   :EEK!:  he don't look that old!

----------


## Kim

He looks younger than Gus I think.

----------


## megan999

Thanks :Smile:

----------


## the_watts_rule

I think Johnny is going a bit OTT though.

----------


## Siobhan

> I think Johnny is going a bit OTT though.


How far would you go as a father who has already lost a wife and daughter to see your only daughter with someone you felt was not right for her???
I agree it is a bit OTT and most dad's would love to say that to a boyfriend but they don't...

My daughter's dad (she is only 4 now) but said that when she brings a boyfriend home he is going to talk to them while polishing his shotgun, just to let them know what they are up against...

----------


## JustJodi

> How far would you go as a father who has already lost a wife and daughter to see your only daughter with someone you felt was not right for her???
> I agree it is a bit OTT and most dad's would love to say that to a boyfriend but they don't...
> 
> My daughter's dad (she is only 4 now) but said that when she brings a boyfriend home he is going to talk to them while polishing his shotgun, just to let them know what they are up against...


Sounds like my brother in law when my nieces brought over their first boyfriends, he was polishing his new .357 magnum..u can bet those guys never returned..I do not think one of the guys was ever the same after looking at the gun and my bro in law slowly asking them where they were going, and who were they going to be with and WHAT TIME WERE THEY COMING HOME,, hee hee. sounds like a Jerry Springer episode LOL :Rotfl:

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Sounds like my brother in law when my nieces brought over their first boyfriends, he was polishing his new .357 magnum..u can bet those guys never returned..I do not think one of the guys was ever the same after looking at the gun and my bro in law slowly asking them where they were going, and who were they going to be with and WHAT TIME WERE THEY COMING HOME,, hee hee. sounds like a Jerry Springer episode LOL


LOL I don't think they would have came back either

----------


## Jada-GDR

does anyone know when ruby finds out that juley was payed to sleep with her? and how does she find out and what are the consequences? (did i spell that right?)

----------


## Lindy

> does anyone know when ruby finds out that juley was payed to sleep with her? and how does she find out and what are the consequences? (did i spell that right?)


When she opens her eye's and realises what an idiot she is being

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah that is true lol.
I didn't think Rubey and Juley suit each other.

----------


## Kim

After Dennis is killed I would think.

----------


## Lindy

> yeah that is true lol.
> I didn't think Rubey and Juley suit each other.


They don't

----------


## Kim

No, Ruby's too innocent. If Juley had to be with a 17 year old, Stacey would be the better one for him but even thats wrong because of the age gap.

----------


## Lindy

Stacey would never go with Juley, he so not her type, he only with Ruby coz of Phil, so neither of them would work.

----------


## Kim

No, but their personalities would be better suited.

----------


## Lindy

No way, there is no-one on the square that would suit juley, he is too sleezy.

----------


## Kim

Well, neither Stacey nor Juley are law abiding but other than that there's nothing. Come to think of it, it's lucky Kareena got together with Mickey when she did.

----------


## Lindy

Why does wether they are law abiding or not make them a match?!?!
They just aren't right for each other, even more so than Ruby and Juley.

----------


## Kim

Well Juley has supplied drugs and Stacey is no angel either and poor old Ruby has never done a thing wrong.

----------


## Lindy

Yeah, but why does that make them a love match?

----------


## Kim

I was just saying that their personalities were more alike and they'd be better as a couple than Ruby and Juley are, not that they're a love match.

----------


## Lindy

What, there personalities are nothing alike. Even even if they were, why would that make them a better couple?! Isn't it opposites attract.

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope she finds out soon and finishes the job her dad started with the sissors on the sleezebag

----------


## eastenders mad

i don't think Ruby will go that far. She will probably just set Stacey on to him.

----------


## Katy

i cant get over Ruby such a good little girl when she arrived now going behind her dads back and sleeping with Juley.

----------


## Kim

Yeah, and her and Stacey haven't been as good together either.

----------


## Jada-GDR

but does anyone know when she finds out? no one's answered the initial question yet (i think initial is the right word anyway lol)

----------


## Kim

Yeah thats the right word lol. Ummm, I don't know, but over new year I would think.

----------


## Jada-GDR

poor ruby  :Sad:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Apparently she takes an overdose but Phil saves her by giving her the kiss of life!  :Sick:   :EEK!:

----------


## Jada-GDR

yeah she drinks herself into *dont think the spelling's right* unconscienceness. bet phil feels bad after that!

----------


## Kim

> Apparently she takes an overdose but Phil saves her by giving her the kiss of life!


Poor Ruby. I feel so sorry for that girl. As if being in the middle of a feud between Phil and her Dad wasn't bad enough, now she's got that!

----------


## BlackKat

From the Radio Times website:

*Tuesday 17 January*
Ruby and Juley get back together, devastating Ruby's friendship with Stacey and leaving Johnny with a dilemma.


This is after Ruby has found out about Juley and Phil, and tried to kill herself over it. How stupid can one girl get?

He was paid to sleep with her, leered all over her in front of Johnny (again, paid to do so), and then broke up with her because he was paid to do so. Not ignoring the fact that when he broke up with her he practically acted like her father ("I'm not debating this.") and she gets back together with him?!?

Stupid stupid thickheaded girl. *bleurgh*

----------


## Keating's babe

I wouldn't say she is stupid, she is not the first girl to fall for a bad-boys charms and I dare say she won't be the last.

----------


## BlackKat

> I wouldn't say she is stupid, she is not the first girl to fall for a bad-boys charms and I dare say she won't be the last.


If she walked in front of a train she wouldn't be the first or last. It doesn't make it any less stupid.

----------


## Keating's babe

> If she walked in front of a train she wouldn't be the first or last. It doesn't make it any less stupid.


Hmmm I think walking in front of a train is not really in the same context.  :EEK!:

----------


## BlackKat

IMO the fact that she knows Juley was offered money to sleep with someone and agreed to it, and she still wants to go out with him, makes her stupid, and obviously completely lacking any self-respect.

And no it's not the same as walking in front of a train. But my point was that being one among many that will do a stupid thing doesn't mean it isn't stupid.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> From the Radio Times website:
> 
> *Tuesday 17 January*
> Ruby and Juley get back together, devastating Ruby's friendship with Stacey and leaving Johnny with a dilemma.
> 
> 
> This is after Ruby has found out about Juley and Phil, and tried to kill herself over it. How stupid can one girl get?
> 
> He was paid to sleep with her, leered all over her in front of Johnny (again, paid to do so), and then broke up with her because he was paid to do so. Not ignoring the fact that when he broke up with her he practically acted like her father ("I'm not debating this.") and she gets back together with him?!?
> ...


She's still in love, and that can do crazy things to anyone. And she didn't try to kill herself. That wasn't why she drank the Vodka. "She drinks too much and passes out"
And he is in Love with her, anyone can see that, i'll judge and give a propper verdict, once the episodes have aired.

----------


## BlackKat

> She's still in love, and that can do crazy things to anyone.


Y'know, if that's a proven fact I shall never love anybody. Just once I'd like to see a teenage girl fall in love yet still regain use of her mental faculties.

Maybe I'm just being a very cynical 17yr old, but if I found out a boy had been paid to sleep with me I wouldn't give him the time of day, I certainly wouldn't drink myself to near death because of him, and if I even considered going out with him again I'd hope my nearest and dearest would get me straight to a psychiatrist.

I don't care if he's in love with her. He agreed to sleep with someone for money. That's the kind of person he is, and you can't get around that fact.

----------


## angelblue

oh god pleases i am getting flashbacks of certain not another zoe on our  house is it   :Nono:

----------


## angelblue

oh god pleases i am getting flashbacks of certain character not another zoe on our  hand is it if so god help us   :Nono:

----------


## Keating's babe

> She's still in love, and that can do crazy things to anyone. And she didn't try to kill herself. That wasn't why she drank the Vodka. "She drinks too much and passes out"
> And he is in Love with her, anyone can see that, i'll judge and give a propper verdict, once the episodes have aired.


I agree JW, when you are in love you tend to follow your heart.  But if Ruby gives him another chance, it's bound to end in tears.  :EEK!:

----------


## Mindy

> Y'know, if that's a proven fact I shall never love anybody. Just once I'd like to see a teenage girl fall in love yet still regain use of her mental faculties.
> 
> Maybe I'm just being a very cynical 17yr old, but if I found out a boy had been paid to sleep with me I wouldn't give him the time of day, I certainly wouldn't drink myself to near death because of him, and if I even considered going out with him again I'd hope my nearest and dearest would get me straight to a psychiatrist.
> 
> I don't care if he's in love with her. He agreed to sleep with someone for money. That's the kind of person he is, and you can't get around that fact.


 :Lol:  your not synical i agree with you she should get over it even if it hurts but i mean no boy is worth dying over!!!!

----------


## shannisrules

i cant belive she still wants to go out with him even though the first time he was paid to do it!

----------


## eastenders mad

Ruby can't cry when she cried last night.
I think Ruby should stay single or find someone at leaast her own age lol

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Y'know, if that's a proven fact I shall never love anybody. Just once I'd like to see a teenage girl fall in love yet still regain use of her mental faculties.
> 
> Maybe I'm just being a very cynical 17yr old, but if I found out a boy had been paid to sleep with me I wouldn't give him the time of day, I certainly wouldn't drink myself to near death because of him, and if I even considered going out with him again I'd hope my nearest and dearest would get me straight to a psychiatrist.


You just help who you fall in Love with, Sorry, that's just the way it works!
As for Ruby getting help or a psychiatrist, well her dad is Johnny Allen so that ain't excetly gonna bode well for her.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> your not synical i agree with you she should get over it even if it hurts but i mean no boy is worth dying over!!!!


She wasn't trying to kill herslef tho!!!!!

----------


## BlackKat

> You just help who you fall in Love with, Sorry, that's just the way it works!
> As for Ruby getting help or a psychiatrist, well her dad is Johnny Allen so that ain't excetly gonna bode well for her.


No, but you can help how you act when you are in love. Being in love does not excuse acting like a moronic brat.

----------


## Kim

> She wasn't trying to kill herslef tho!!!!!


According to yesterday's sun she was.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> According to yesterday's sun she was.


As they always say don't always believe what you read in the papers!!
 In an magazine artical, Louisa's quoted saying "She drinks much more than she can handle and passes out!"

----------


## Katy

i thought this girl got a trillion a stars in her GCSE results when we told about them lat year. For someone whos meant to be clever shes not showing it.Why ruin afriendship witha girlmate for a boy.Its pathetic.

----------


## BlackKat

> As they always say don't always believe what you read in the papers!!
>  In an magazine artical, Louisa's quoted saying "She drinks much more than she can handle and passes out!"


Wow. Drinking so much she passes out. I'm amazed at her maturity.

Oh, wait, I forgot. Everything is forgiven, she's in love.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Ok, are you telling me she's the only girl in the world who ever got drunk passed out!! erm i don't think so......

----------


## Katy

nope ive done it.

----------


## BlackKat

> Ok, are you telling me she's the only girl in the world who ever got drunk passed out!! erm i don't think so......



Okay, I think I'm getting this now. If lots of people do something, it's okay for you to do it as well. If anyone calls you on it, just say you're in love. It excuses everything. Sleeping with someone for money is okay, but if you fall in love with them you really should stop. And the boy that treats you like a whore might just be the one for you.

I despair.

----------


## squillyfer

still he lied to her sorry but if it was me he'd have a lot of making up to do I wonder what stacey makes of it, she obviously doesnt support the decision

----------


## hannah-mj

I reallllllly like ruby (and stacey) but at he momnent shes being a right muppet!
i do agree with the fa that you cant help who you fall in love with and all that stuff 'cause it does happen no matter how stupid it may seem but.... i think she is being stupid owards stacey ..theres no nd for that even if you are in love theres no need to ditch your mates :|

----------


## shannisrules

rubys a wreck at the moment she needs to pull herself together and realise stacys friendship means much more than a boy

----------


## littlemo

I agree that Stacey and Ruby's freindship is very important, and that Juley shouldn't get in the way of that, but I do think that Ruby should give Juley another chance. You can see that Juley feels very bad about the situation, and that he loves Ruby. It doesn't seem like anybody else agrees with me on this, but from watching tonight's episode it seems obvious that Juley is very distressed about it. 

It started off as a way of winding Johnny up, but Juley didn't realise how much Phil hated him. And once you get in deep with evil men like Phil and Johnny, it's very hard to get yourself out of that situation. Juley is very young and a bit naive. He pretends to be the big man, but he isn't as tough as he makes out. 

I hope they work it out.

----------


## sheilamarie

i really like stacey and ruby best friends for eva please some one shoot me im starting to like juley   :EEK!:

----------


## eastenders mad

I don't think they should get back together.

----------


## Siobhan

I said it from the start, they are not suited.. she would be better with Gus...

----------


## chance

stupid girl,but thats what loveoes to you  + being a teenager

----------


## sheilamarie

yea it dose i feel for ruby but i dont think they went well togther

----------


## JustJodi

*I honestly think Ruby is better off without Juley, hes way too old for her for one thing, This story line is STUPID...If she goes back to Juley,, she obviously has no self respect !!!!*

----------


## starla

the thing is by the end of their relationship juley was in love with her so he would want to start again, maybe it's not so bad

----------


## Siobhan

> *I honestly think Ruby is better off without Juley, hes way too old for her for one thing, This story line is STUPID...If she goes back to Juley,, she obviously has no self respect !!!!*


I don't think she does... she loves Juley and she was loved in return which I think is all she ever wanted... She was doomed from the start and she will be hurt when she find out the truth, not only because she is been used by phil but also cause she is losing the one thing she wants.... Love

----------


## BlackKat

> the thing is by the end of their relationship juley was in love with her so he would want to start again, maybe it's not so bad


But he doesn't love her enough to suck it up and tell Johnny what's going on. Or to risk everything by telling her the truth.

And he didn't love her at the start -- that is my point. The entire relationship is built on a lie. He clearly didn't respect her, or indeed the people in general if the offer of "I want you to sleep with this girl for money" didn't get the response "Go to hell." How is a person who would agree to do something like that in any way a good person, or someone you would want for a boyfriend?

And for Ruby to forgive him for that, only a day after coming out of hospital due to it, is pathetic.

He lied to her, he used in one of the worst possible ways, and I just don't see how that is forgivable.

----------


## JustJodi

> the thing is by the end of their relationship juley was in love with her so he would want to start again, maybe it's not so bad


*To be honest I think Juley is just feeling guilty  NOT IN LOVE,, that is just how i percieve it.. and the trust will be shattered once Ruby finds out how the relationship started out( ie Phil paying Juley to date,sleep,move in, and break up ) Sorry I would find it AWFULLY hard to swallow if it had been me...this is just my personal opinion*

----------


## JustJodi

> I don't think she does... she loves Juley and she was loved in return which I think is all she ever wanted... She was doomed from the start and she will be hurt when she find out the truth, not only because she is been used by phil but also cause she is losing the one thing she wants.... Love


*but is it love or infatuation Siobhan ?? *

----------


## diamond1

im amazed by how this has turned out so far when it all started i really thought it was stupid putting juley as rubys boyfriend as he wasnt at the time right for the storyline as it seemed they changed his character i was thinking at the time they could have used mickey even gus if anything most likely deano once he arrived but they went with juley which was right in the end as it turned out he was being paid to sleep with ruby which is what juleys character would do.I thought this started of tedious but the storyline has(as has the character of juley) grown on me 

and following the conversation ruby shoudnt go back to juley at all after what he did but i supose if or when jhonny leaves it will give ruby an excuse to stay thats if she is staying on the show?

----------


## Siobhan

> *but is it love or infatuation Siobhan ?? *


I think for her it is love cause she has never really felt it but in reality it is probably infatuation. I don't think the girl can tell... she has gotten her first taste of affection and she assumes love.... the poor girl has lost her virginity to him and it is always hard getting over your first love

----------


## Jada-GDR

terrible. they cant get back together. thankfully i dont think its for very long though, cause the arrival of bradley branning apparently "causes quite a stir between ruby and stacey", and that wouldn't happen if she was still with juley. im still hoping

----------


## starla

i agree with diamond1 that it was too soon to put juley as rubys b/friend but they make a great team and he is not too old for her , my husband is 19yrs older than me and there is nothing wrong with that

----------


## eastenders mad

i don't think they should have brought Juley back in.
does anyone know when this boring storyline is going to finsh?

----------


## BlackKat

> i don't think they should have brought Juley back in.
> does anyone know when this boring storyline is going to finsh?


This is the storyline that _never_ ends.

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Katy

its definatly abot time it needs to end. It probably will when the whole phil money thing comes out.

----------


## BlackKat

Well seeing as they get back together after that...it still ain't over. I think that week is when Johnny takes Ruby on holiday though, so we should get a few weeks free of it.

----------


## squillyfer

> This is the storyline that _never_ ends.


aaah its like molfie all over again

----------


## Babe14

Could be that July has fallen in love with her.=, I think that it was Phil who he told.

----------


## kelis101

ruby gets pregnant with juleys kid later when they get bakc together, if its already been posted then sorry

----------


## di marco

where did you read this?

----------


## Jade

Source?

Moving to rumour mill

----------


## the_watts_rule

Oooo.... Where did you read this?
Sounds Good if true.

----------


## samantha nixon

where did you read this but m not sure whether it would be good or bad as would ruby really get back with him after what he did to her

----------


## di marco

i dont really want ruby to get pregnant

----------


## Debs

i would love ruby to get pregnant so hope that is true but i heard it was just a scare??

----------


## di marco

> i would love ruby to get pregnant so hope that is true but i heard it was just a scare??


what another one?

----------


## Abi

I think it would be a really good story if she did.

----------


## Charmed

Ohh! Hope she does  :Big Grin:

----------


## pops110874

it has the potential to be a good storyline - but not with juley as the dad, its very predictable and he bores me.  

Maybe Gus could get her preggers and then she could pretend its juleys??

----------


## Chloe-Elise

> it has the potential to be a good storyline - but not with juley as the dad, its very predictable and he bores me. 
> 
> Maybe Gus could get her preggers and then she could pretend its juleys??


That would be a very interesting twist lol. I don't think she would get back with Juley after what he did to her and her getting pregnant would be the predictable thing to do, though it might make a good storyline.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Erm small problem, didn't she take the morning after pill! As that was what Johnny found in her bag!!

----------


## Abi

No, i think this means that they get back together, and THEN she gets pregnant. Nothing to do with that other time your talking about.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Oh well , we'll see.

----------


## hayley

where did you hear this?? sounds quite a good storyline!!

----------


## the_watts_rule

I think ti would be quite a good storyline.

----------


## feelingyellow

hmm well there's already been the pregnancy scare so i doubt this would happen - i would enjoy it... just with juley not being the father, lol

----------


## sian33

Id Love To See Johnnys Reaction To That Juley Wont Live Long Then.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Id Love To See Johnnys Reaction To That Juley Wont Live Long Then.


Juleys days would be numbered.

----------


## Johnny Allen

It's got potential but Im beginning to think these storylines are too predictable, mind I would love to see Johnny's reaction.

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

This sounds so exciting! Poor Ruby! I can't imagine Johnny empthatically coming back with a load of Baby Gap bags, can you?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xStephaniex

oh how good would that be ? - maybe juley and ruby would stick together in the furture then ?? or would juley get scared and scarper  !!! questions questions, have to see if its true tho.

----------


## Angeltigger

Did Ruby not take the morning after pill- so does that not mean she can not be

----------


## xStephaniex

yeh she did but that was the first time wasn't it !!....it says if she got back together with juley in the future then she would fall pregnant !! - maybe someething happens i.e the condom splits or she forgets to take the morning after pill. to show young people there are still dangers of getting preganant even when using protection!! although bery rare.

----------


## Kim

> Did Ruby not take the morning after pill- so does that not mean she can not be


Yeah, but it might not have worked, and plus Ruby and Juley do get back together.

----------


## Katy

i hope ths is not true. It happens in every soap. I think if it was then the chance of juley being able to have any more kids would be limited.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh no I can't be bothered with a mini ruby   :Thumbsdown:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Katy

it would be a stupid storyline as shes meant to be intelligent, we had the whole teenage pregnancy with Demi, we dont need another one. It would be boring.

----------


## Tannie

no that nwould mbe really cool but i think Johnny won't be to happy

----------


## Katy

not happy hed hit the roof. I thought Jonny ws leaving soon anyway so i dont think hed really mind.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Yeah, but it might not have worked, and plus Ruby and Juley do get back together.


Do they... hmm i suppose this could be good... I did actually like them as a couple before the whole Phil thing.

----------


## Katy

i suppose they were a good couple its just all abit predictable.

----------


## di marco

> it would be a stupid storyline as shes meant to be intelligent, we had the whole teenage pregnancy with Demi, we dont need another one. It would be boring.


yeh but thats maybe why theyre doing it, to show teenagers thats its not just stupid kids who can get pregnant

----------


## di marco

> Yeah, but it might not have worked


thats what i was thinking, i didnt think it was 100% effective

----------


## Katy

i hadnt thought of it like that. I have always thought she wa a bit childish.

----------


## di marco

> i hadnt thought of it like that. I have always thought she wa a bit childish.


yeh see thats the thing, she may be very brainy, but shes very naive

----------


## Katy

she shows it alot with stacey, like when she went way over he top when the condom split the last time, and the way she is over lads. I am begining to think there may be some truth in this, not sure how much though.

----------


## Kim

All I have to say is, thankgod this is rumour mill!

----------


## Katy

lol. Same as me. I nt think it would work but io can understand where people are coming from sayinmg it would be good.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Mixed race babies are beautifull. That would be nice for a change!
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sheilamarie

this would be a real good storyline

----------


## twinkle_eyes83

well if she does johnny cant say nouthing cos he dies dont he thats what i read in soap life

----------


## littlemo

> yeh but thats maybe why theyre doing it, to show teenagers thats its not just stupid kids who can get pregnant


Yes I think it's a good idea, to show that anyone can get pregnant by accident. I know that Juley and Ruby get back together pretty soon after she returns from the hospital, so it's a possibility.

Although the person who started this thread didn't have a source, it was quite a direct statement, it sounded as if he had heard it from somwhere  reliable. I hope to find out where soon. 

I think it would be a good storyline, not great for it to happen in real life, if you didn't want a baby, but for a plotline on a soap it's a nice twist. I think Juley would stand by her, he says he loves her and I believe him.

----------


## kelis101

i heard it on the soap news on radio... and at college dunno if its true, wish it is tho

----------


## Kim

Probably is then.

----------


## kelis101

> Yes I think it's a good idea, to show that anyone can get pregnant by accident. I know that Juley and Ruby get back together pretty soon after she returns from the hospital, so it's a possibility.
> 
> Although the person who started this thread didn't have a source, it was quite a direct statement, it sounded as if he had heard it from somwhere  reliable. I hope to find out where soon. 
> 
> I think it would be a good storyline, not great for it to happen in real life, if you didn't want a baby, but for a plotline on a soap it's a nice twist. I think Juley would stand by her, he says he loves her and I believe him.


 this person is not a He het your source of imformation correct first...

----------


## sbbb_odessa

they should be encoraging young people to practice safe sex not glamourising getting pregnant

----------


## di marco

> they should be encoraging young people to practice safe sex not glamourising getting pregnant


but you can still get pregnant from having safe sex so they could be trying to highlight that issue

----------


## Penguin8191

i think this would be a good storyline ruby dealing with it and dealing with trying to tell johnny and juley if its true should be good!

----------


## Daisyduck

how many soaps going to have teenage pregnant girls.

----------


## Kim

Every one at this rate!

----------


## Angeltigger

i think she would be a good mother

----------


## Katy

i notice how they always have them at the same time or near to one another. Like Rubysleeps with Juley has a pregnancy scare and low and behold on the other side of soapland Rosie webste needs to take the morning after pill. I dont know wether this makes sense but doyou get what i mean.

----------


## Angeltigger

> i notice how they always have them at the same time or near to one another. Like Rubysleeps with Juley has a pregnancy scare and low and behold on the other side of soapland Rosie webste needs to take the morning after pill. I dont know wether this makes sense but doyou get what i mean.


*Yeah i know what you mean*

----------


## di marco

well rubys broken up with juley again now and she didnt sleep with him

----------


## littlemo

Maybe she's pregannt from when the condom split a while ago. She took the morning after pill, but is that always 100 percent effective? I noticed Ruby was feeling a bit ill this morning, maybe they are working up to it gradually?

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah as we only saw her take one tablet and in corrie rosie HAD to take two

----------


## Kim

Was that what the doctor said or did Sally insist upon that?

----------


## Debs

> Maybe she's pregannt from when the condom split a while ago. She took the morning after pill, but is that always 100 percent effective? I noticed Ruby was feeling a bit ill this morning, maybe they are working up to it gradually?


 
no it not always effective, i know someone who took it and was really sick with it then she found out she was pregnant so no it dosent always work

----------


## Kayleigh

Does anyone know if Ruby comes back from her holiday with her dad and what happens to her when Johnny is killed??  :Confused:

----------


## sheilamarie

i think she dose stay i hope so anyway i like ruby  :Smile:

----------


## Kayleigh

i like her to but who would she be staying with.....Stacey??

----------


## hannah-mj

I really want to know this aswell , shes ma favourtie!!! she neeeds to come back!!!

----------


## Kayleigh

lol does anyone out there know what's happening to Ruby?? And when does Johnny actually die and when do they return from their holiday??

----------


## lollymay

i would think shes staying because there hasn't been anything said that she is leaving

----------


## Kayleigh

who would she be staying with though??  :Confused:

----------


## di marco

well johnny moves her into a country house and according to other sources johnny doesnt die

----------


## Kim

They definatley come back somehow, as Ruby is involved in Johnny's downfall. Maybe Ruby gets wind of what Johnny's up to and says she's going back to walford, and she'll go with or without him??

----------


## Kim

> who would she be staying with though??


Stacey, I would have thought.

----------


## Cornishbabe

id have thought stacy as well. Im not sure tho

----------


## Jada-GDR

maybe johnny gets arrested??? either that or death cause they said he wouldn't have a chance of coming back i think

----------


## Penguin8191

i hope ruby comes back and also if the storyline is true about dennis' killer is true then johnny needs to come back so im guessing ruby will come back two!

----------


## instinct

i hope she stays on holiday for good because i hate her storylines they should give her something a little less serious so that we get to see a side of her that is not annoying, and her not ruining any of the major storylines because eastenders have practically laid it on her doorstep for her to be a newsance when something big goes down.

----------


## chance

i hope she stays away,johnny doesnt die,i think he goexs to jail?...

----------


## Debs

i hope she comes back but i hope that in the time she been away she been at some brillaint acting classes and learnt how to act better LOL sorry but the gilr is just rubbish at some scenes"!

----------


## eastenders mad

so all this talk about Johnny dieing is not true. I thought he was going to finsh for good so the exit storyline for him will have to be Jail, or move away for good.

----------


## JustJodi

> i hope she comes back but i hope that in the time she been away she been at some brillaint acting classes and learnt how to act better LOL sorry but the gilr is just rubbish at some scenes"!


*Yea she needs tons of work,, the eyes , the bobbing up and down,,  As u said,, shes pure rubbish in some scenes !!!*

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Ponder:  JOHNNY DOSENT DIE NO GRANT AND PHIL GO TO HIS COUNTRY HOUSE WHERE THEY GET BEATEN UP BY JOHNNYS HENCHMAN THEN JOHNNY TELLS DANNY MOON TO SHOOT THEM DEAD IN WHICH TIME JAKE ARRIVES AND KILLS DANNY JOHNNY THEN GETS THE GUN TO FINISH THE JOB OF HIMSELF WHEN RUBY STEPS IN AND PURSUADES HER DAD TO HAND HIMSELF INTO THE POLICE WHICH HE DOES

----------


## JustJodi

> JOHNNY DOSENT DIE NO GRANT AND PHIL GO TO HIS COUNTRY HOUSE WHERE THEY GET BEATEN UP BY JOHNNYS HENCHMAN THEN JOHNNY TELLS DANNY MOON TO SHOOT THEM DEAD IN WHICH TIME JAKE ARRIVES AND KILLS DANNY JOHNNY THEN GETS THE GUN TO FINISH THE JOB OF HIMSELF WHEN RUBY STEPS IN AND PURSUADES HER DAD TO HAND HIMSELF INTO THE POLICE WHICH HE DOES


 
*Lisa can u back that up ... do u have proof of this spoiler ??,, or is that just what u hope happens ?? ( I gotta admit it sounds pretty EXCITING  after the last week or so of rubbish story lines ) *

----------


## Angeltigger

there a threaed that say that this happen- or i think they is

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Cheer:  of course i can back it up its not what i want to happen cos i dont think grant and phil should get beaten up  its what it says in my soap mags at home i only post what i have read about myself from a pretty good source 
its pointless posting hopefuls and maybes

----------


## JustJodi

> of course i can back it up its not what i want to happen cos i dont think grant and phil should get beaten up its what it says in my soap mags at home i only post what i have read about myself from a pretty good source 
> its pointless posting hopefuls and maybes


Not all of us are as lucky as u are Lisa to have this info,, can u scan the story for us and post it here ????

----------


## JustJodi

> there a threaed that say that this happen- or i think they is


If there is a thread that says this happens then this is a multiple thread on the subject ???????? :Searchme:

----------


## eastenders mad

where is the thread i don't see anything??????

----------


## instinct

> *Lisa can u back that up ... do u have proof of this spoiler ??,, or is that just what u hope happens ?? ( I gotta admit it sounds pretty EXCITING  after the last week or so of rubbish story lines ) *


its true it was on an article on the mirrors website theres a thread somewhere with it on.

----------


## Siobhan

It is all here except the country home part 

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=42118

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Cheer:  Yes, gangster Johnny Allen ordered the hit,
Over the next two months, the saga develops like something out of a Quentin Tarantino movie.


The Mitchell brothers are tied and beaten up by Johnny's hoodlums. The killer himself is gunned down and killed by his brother.

Johnny's daughter Ruby saves a treble murder by persuading her dad to hand himself to police.

During the amazing climax the identity of the killer will be revealed as Danny Moon (Jake Maskall) in one of the soap's greatest twists.
it turns out Johnny decided to spare Danny's life - in case he came in useful. And that's not all.

Danny may be the man who murdered Dennis and condemned his pregnant wife Sharon to a life of misery - but it was Johnny who ordered the stabbing. In Albert Square, you never get away with your crime scot-free, and Phil Mitchell (Steve McFadden) is determined to make Allen pay for what he did to Sharon and Dennis.

Handily for Phil, Grant (Ross Kemp) arrives back on the scene just in the nick of time.

The showdown between the bitter rivals will be screened in a week of special episodes shot entirely on location at Allen's new country house. He leaves Albert Square this month to start a new life with Ruby (Louisa Lytton).

But, of course, it's not long before his past catches up.

Just before Dennis was killed, he gave Johnny a thrashing which left him almost unconscious - but handed him a lifeline by throwing him his mobile.

Johnny was able to make a last call before falling unconscious - to Danny.

An insider reveals: "Danny is desperate to get back in with Johnny so when he is given the task he doesn't hesitate. But Johnny needs to be sure and so threatens Danny with death if he doesn't carry out the mission.


But Phil is furious his attempts to get at Johnny led to Dennis's death, and is guilt-ridden for what it has done to his friend Sharon.

With Grant in tow, he sets out to finish Allen once and for all - but somehow his enemy knows he's coming and is prepared.

The source explains: "Johnny is forewarned and forearmed after enlisting Danny's help once again.

"They are able to overpower the Mitchells and get them tied up, but no one could have predicted what happens next.

"As Danny prepares to murder the Mitchells on Johnny's orders, his brother Jake (Joel Beckett) steps from the shadows and shoots him dead.

"It falls to Johnny to try and grab the gun and kill the Mitchells and Jake himself, but help arrives from another unexpected source.

"Ruby pleads with her dad not to commit more crime and to instead turn himself in to the police.

Somehow her plaintive cries hit home and Johnny relents, handing himself in to the authorities."

The week-long special will be on BBC1 at the end of March.

----------


## JustJodi

*Until then we have to suffer till March   Dang it does sound darn good,, cheers Lisa for putting this info in*

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Thumbsup:  YOUR WELCOME MATE  I AM A BIG FANATIC EASTENDERS FAN I LIKE TO KEEP WELL  AHEAD OF THE STORYLINES MY FREINDS ASK ME WHATS GOING TO HAPPEN COS IM SO FAR AHEAD BUT SOME LAUGH AND SAY I DONT WANNA KNOW

----------


## JustJodi

> YOUR WELCOME MATE I AM A BIG FANATIC EASTENDERS FAN I LIKE TO KEEP WELL AHEAD OF THE STORYLINES MY FREINDS ASK ME WHATS GOING TO HAPPEN COS IM SO FAR AHEAD BUT SOME LAUGH AND SAY I DONT WANNA KNOW


*Hubby knows i am totally into this forum, when I start to say something, he is like don't tell me,, he was in total shock when Nana died,, and was even more shocked that Dennis was stabbed,, he was like what the H*** Gawd I love this forum,,*

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Cheer:  MY OTHER HALF TRYS TO BEAT ME BY SAYING HAVE YOU HEARD OR DO YOU KNOW AND I JUST SAY YEP I KNOW THAT BUT I BET YOU HAVENT HEARD THIS HE HATES IT ITS WELL FUNNY !

----------


## megan999

That all sounds Amazing!!! Can't wait! Thanx lisa cullumbine  :Smile:

----------


## Em

Thanks Lisa - so does Ruby come back to the square after all this?

----------


## Kim

Yes she is definatley returning at some point. Not quite sure when though, sometime next month I think.

----------


## Perdita

FORMER EastEnders star LOUISA LYTTON says she would like to return to Albert Square. 

The sexy brunette said she would consider returning to the BBC One soap as Ruby Allen, depending on what offers came up. 

The actress was reported to have quit her role on cop show The Bill but said there was still an option she would stay on at the ITV1 programme. 

She told the Sun Online at a top TV awards party: "I'll have to see what happens." 

Despite enjoying her appearance on Strictly Come Dancing in 2006, Louisa ruled out doing more reality shows and said she wanted to concentrate on her acting and perhaps starring on stage in the West End. 

But she admitted she loved representing Britain in the Eurovision Dance Contest with Strictly partner Vincent Simone last weekend, saying: "It was great to be back on the dancefloor." 


*The prospect of her being back on our screens should please some of the members on this forum, eh, Allan *

----------


## Katy

Please No, I hated her first time round and usually they are worse whan these actors return.

----------


## Bryan

she can sod right off! there's no reason for her to come back! The residents of Albert Square don't want her around, and nor do the public!

----------


## Siobhan

NOOOOOO!! they can't do that.. what is there for her there??

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

One more reason not to watch EE if she returns! :Wal2l:

----------


## parkerman

Aaaaaaaarrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhh!!!!!!! :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:

----------


## alan45

> FORMER EastEnders star Who says she was a starLOUISA LYTTON says she would like to return to Albert Square. 
> 
> The sexy says who brunette said she would consider returning to the BBC One soap as Ruby Allen, depending on what offers came up. obviously the dancing career has failed
> 
> The actress was reported to have quit her role on cop show The Bill but said there was still an option she would stay on at the ITV1 programme. AARGHHHHHHHH PLEASE NO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> She told the Sun Online at a top TV awards party: "I'll have to see what happens." 
> 
> Despite enjoying her appearance on Strictly Come Dancing in 2006, Louisa ruled out doing more reality shows and said she wanted to concentrate on her acting and perhaps starring surely she meant sweeping the stageon stage in the West End. 
> ...


I would be absolutely delighted if the kiddiecop returned to EE. I dont watch it anyway

----------


## lizann

Why would she come back?

I dont her and Stacey are really that friendly anymore

Has she sold the house to Max or Jack/Tanya?

I never liked her character before 

I hope she does not return

----------


## alan45

> Why would she come back?
> 
> I dont her and Stacey are really that friendly anymore
> 
> Has she sold the house to Max or Jack/Tanya?
> 
> I never liked her character before 
> 
> I hope she does not return


Apart from all of the above SHE CANNOT ACT

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh my god.

----------


## Bad Wolf

can everyone please clutch their copy of inside soap and close their eyes.............................


"dear soap gods, kylie, jason and the entire cast of sunset beach,

please no, we thought the rumours of sonia were bad enough, but this is just cruel, please use your power and let not ruby / kiddie cop return to our our beloved square, 

- insert reasons here

----------


## *-Rooney-*

when we last saw here she was leaving the square on bad terms with stacey and sean, what is on the square for her now?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

No...not her!

----------


## parkerman

Popular girl, isn't she?  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

I hope she doesnt come back

Although I loved her in the eurovision

----------


## Abigail

^^  :Rotfl: 

Where did we come in the eurovision?

----------


## Abbie

9th, but we had quite a few points

----------


## Chloe O'brien

It really would be the end of the world if she was to return to EE.  The reason she is saying that she may like to return to the square is the same excuse as all the other ex-soap mob.  They know they haven't a cat in hells chance of getting offered a decent role as they can't act for toffee, so they go and do a reality  hoping that will get them work.  If that doesn't work then they use the same old line that they may like to return to the soap, they left because they though they were too good for.  Why don't they just admit it she's out of work and wants a job.

----------


## Pinkbanana

There's noooo reason for her to come back, nooo real ties with Walford except for Stacey - and didnt they part on bad terms?

They could in a few years recast her part, with an actress *who can act*, and have Ruby return to the square as a night club owner etc....but I think the character should be left out of sight and out of mind, along with the actress who played her!  :Cool:

----------


## Perdita

> It really would be the end of the world if she was to return to EE.  The reason she is saying that she may like to return to the square is the same excuse as all the other ex-soap mob.  They know they haven't a cat in hells chance of getting offered a decent role as they can't act for toffee, so they go and do a reality  hoping that will get them work.  If that doesn't work then they use the same old line that they may like to return to the soap, they left because they though they were too good for.  Why don't they just admit it she's out of work and wants a job.


She was sacked, she did not want to leave and was quite upset about it, but I agree  with most of you, I found her character pointless after Johnnie Allen died.

----------


## Bad Wolf

is she not just trying to generate a bit of publicity for herself now that she is leaving the bill?

----------


## tammyy2j

Dear God No Please

----------


## alan45

> Popular girl, isn't she?


And there was me thinking I was the only one who thought she was rubbish. She really is appallingly BAD

----------


## Perdita

Former EastEnders star Louisa Lytton has revealed that she would be interested in making an Albert Square comeback.

The actress, who played gangster's daughter Ruby Allen on the soap, confessed that she would love to see the character return to Walford in the future - and immediately stir up trouble.

"The show put me where I am today and I absolutely loved it," Lytton told Inside Soap. "It was such a great job, and anyone who turns their nose up at it is very silly.

"I love the thought of going back to the Square - even if it was for a week for old times' sake.

"From a personal point of view, it would be nice to show Ruby as an adult. People walked all over her and she cried all the time - so I'd like to see her return to Walford as a hard-faced bitch!"

Lytton, who was part of the EastEnders cast between 2005 and 2006, recently signed up for a touring production of The Vagina Monologues, which begins from September 20.

*Sure there are many who here who would agree*  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Katy

someones clearly desparate for work!

----------


## tammyy2j

Oh no way should they bring her back

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> someones clearly desparate for work!


You got that right Katy.  There's no-one in Albert Square now for her to return to.  There's no way the writers would bring her back she was and probably still is a terrible actress.

----------

alan45 (21-02-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Former EastEnders star Louisa Lytton has revealed she'd be up for a return to Albert Square.
The actress, who played Ruby Allen on the BBC soap for two years before leaving in 2006, still gets recognised in the street by fans of the soap.
And she told OK! magazine she wouldn't rule out going back to the show where she found fame.
"I'd never say never. I'll always be grateful to the show, it got me where I am and gave me an amazing opportunity. A lot of other actors have said they'll never go back to EastEnders - and then they do! So I won't say I won't go back," she said.
Louisa, who also reached the quarter finals of the fourth series of Strictly Come Dancing, stars alongside Bafta-winner Adam Deacon in new British film Payback Season.
She admitted her time on Albert Square now feels like "a lifetime ago".
She added: "It's crazy, because I was so young, but it was absolutely the biggest thing that could have happened to you, career-wise, at that age and straight from school.
"It's funny that I still get recognised from it now, all these years later."

PA

----------


## alan45

2008




> FORMER EastEnders star LOUISA LYTTON says she would like to return to Albert Square. 
> 
> The sexy brunette said she would consider returning to the BBC One soap as Ruby Allen, depending on what offers came up. 
> 
> The actress was reported to have quit her role on cop show The Bill but said there was still an option she would stay on at the ITV1 programme. 
> 
> She told the Sun Online at a top TV awards party: "I'll have to see what happens." 
> 
> Despite enjoying her appearance on Strictly Come Dancing in 2006, Louisa ruled out doing more reality shows and said she wanted to concentrate on her acting and perhaps starring on stage in the West End. 
> ...



2011 





> Former EastEnders star Louisa Lytton has revealed that she would be interested in making an Albert Square comeback.
> 
> The actress, who played gangster's daughter Ruby Allen on the soap, confessed that she would love to see the character return to Walford in the future - and immediately stir up trouble.
> 
> "The show put me where I am today and I absolutely loved it," Lytton told Inside Soap. "It was such a great job, and anyone who turns their nose up at it is very silly.
> 
> "I love the thought of going back to the Square - even if it was for a week for old times' sake.
> 
> "From a personal point of view, it would be nice to show Ruby as an adult. People walked all over her and she cried all the time - so I'd like to see her return to Walford as a hard-faced bitch!"
> ...


TODAY




> Former EastEnders star Louisa Lytton has revealed she'd be up for a return to Albert Square.
> The actress, who played Ruby Allen on the BBC soap for two years before leaving in 2006, still gets recognised in the street by fans of the soap.
> And she told OK! magazine she wouldn't rule out going back to the show where she found fame.
> "I'd never say never. I'll always be grateful to the show, it got me where I am and gave me an amazing opportunity. A lot of other actors have said they'll never go back to EastEnders - and then they do! So I won't say I won't go back," she said.
> Louisa, who also reached the quarter finals of the fourth series of Strictly Come Dancing, stars alongside Bafta-winner Adam Deacon in new British film Payback Season.
> She admitted her time on Albert Square now feels like "a lifetime ago".
> She added: "It's crazy, because I was so young, but it was absolutely the biggest thing that could have happened to you, career-wise, at that age and straight from school.
> "It's funny that I still get recognised from it now, all these years later."
> 
> PA


Thats three times she has said she would like to return.   Can the demented fool not take a hint.  EE is bad enough at present without her returning

----------


## Katy

the fear when i thought that she was actually definitley returning!! She needs to take a hint. She was hopeless first time round why would they ask her back. Surely the fact shes not had the offer would suggest they dont want her.

----------


## sarah c

> the fear when i thought that she was actually definitley returning!! She needs to take a hint. She was hopeless first time round why would they ask her back. Surely the fact shes not had the offer would suggest they dont want her.


true - she has three times spoken out at how she'd be keen to return and no one has heard her - take the hint luv - three strikes and you're out

----------


## alan45

Louisa Lytton has revealed that she will be forever "grateful" for her time in EastEnders.

The actress played Ruby Allen in the BBC1 soap from 2005-2006, and has since made a move to Los Angeles, playing a significant role in American Pie: The Book of Love in 2009.

Speaking about her role as a British exchange student in the straight-to-DVD movie, she told OK: "That experience was brilliant, as it does give you an insight into what you want to do in your career.

"But there is so much I still want to do at home, like theatre, and build myself up, because I have missed out on things like drama schools. It's funny because when I was there they thought I was a huge star back in Britain!  :Big Grin:  *(WRONG in two counts)*
"For them, being a soap star is massive, yet in this country, if you do a soap, you're almost looked down on as an actress."

On her time in EastEnders, she explained: "I left in 2006, having been in it for two years. It seems a lifetime ago.

"It's crazy, because I was so young, but it was absolutely the biggest thing that could have happened to you, career-wise, at that age and straight from school. It's funny that I still get recognised from it now, all these years later."

She added that there may always be a door open to return to the soap if asked, saying: "I'd never say never.

"I'll always be grateful to the show, it got me where I am and gave me an amazing opportunity. A lot of other actors have said they'll never go back to EastEnders - and then they do! So I won't say I won't go back!"

Lytton currently stars in British drama Payback Season opposite BAFTA Rising Star Award winner Adam Deacon.

----------


## Perdita

Louisa Lytton has revealed that she could still return to EastEnders.

The 28-year-old, who is currently starring as Rizzo in the touring theatre production of Grease alongside The Wanted's Tom Parker, has said that she wouldn't rule out a comeback to Albert Square.

View image on Twitter
View image on Twitter
 Follow
 Lorraine on ITV ✔ @ITVLorraine
'Rizzo is my favourite character!' - @louisalytton is hitting the road playing Rizzo in hit 70s musical #Grease #LouisaLytton
9:42 AM - 8 Feb 2017
  6 6 Retweets   21 21 likes
The former Walford actress, who played girl-next-door Ruby Allen in the soap, told Lorraine: "I could go back - I'm not dead!

"I left in the back of a taxi. I could go back but there are no family members there.

"Stacey is still in the show, we were best friends in the show, so there's always the possibility."



Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2017)

----------


## parkerman

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!  !

----------


## kaz21

She’s coming back

----------


## kaz21

She is returning. 

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/2018...-the-returnee/

----------


## lizann

> She’s coming back


 why, is johnny dead or in prison?

----------


## Perdita

> She’s coming back


Yep, but why???

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/east...-allen-return/

----------


## kaz21

> why, is johnny dead or in prison?


He killed Dennis, I think that’s why.

----------

lizann (18-07-2018)

----------


## lizann

> He killed Dennis, I think that’s why.


oh i forgot he had one of the moon boys kill dennis, thought it was phil 

i remember her being mates with stacey

----------


## Perdita

> why, is johnny dead or in prison?


Johnny died in prison of a heart attack, it is thought he tried to save Jake Moon from being killed (never found out what happened to him) but died before he could finish speaking his sentence ...

----------

lizann (18-07-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

They seem to be bringing back the wrong characters, so far most returns have been failures

I am holding out for Sean, Carol and Janine returns

----------

Glen1 (19-07-2018), kaz21 (19-07-2018), lizann (19-07-2018), mysangry (20-08-2018), Siobhan (23-07-2018)

----------


## lizann

some talk of her returning with sean slater kid, is that possible?

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders brings Ruby Allen back next week as she gets in touch with Stacey Fowler out of the blue.

Louisa Lytton is reprising her role as Stacey's former friend Ruby – who hasn't been seen in Walford for 12 years.

Stacey (Lacey Turner) will be left confused when she receives a cryptic text from an unknown number next week, instructing her to go to the E20.

Confused about who has been mysteriously messaging her, Stacey does as she is told but is stunned when she is met by a blast from her past – Ruby.

Keen to get their friendship back on track, Stacey excitedly prepares for a big night out with Ruby and is touched when Martin buys her a dress that he knows she can't afford.

Unfortunately, Stacey's reunion with Ruby doesn't exactly go according to plan as she is interrupted by constant calls from Martin.

With Stacey growing increasingly distracted by what's going on at home, Ruby soon catches the eye of a group of lads. But why has she contacted Stacey after all this time? And what does she want?

EastEnders airs these scenes on Tuesday, September 18 and Friday, September 21 on BBC One.

Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

EastEnders is set to tackle the issue of sexual consent in a hard hitting storyline for newly returned Ruby Allen as she is raped during a night out. But when the attacker tells a very different story and claims that Ruby wanted the encounter to happen, will she be robbed of justice


Read more: https://metro.co.uk/2018/09/13/easte...er?ito=cbshare

Twitter: https://twitter.com/MetroUK | Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/MetroUK/

----------

hward (14-09-2018), tammyy2j (14-09-2018)

----------


## hward

Sounds a bit like a copy of what Casualty did recently

----------

kaz21 (14-09-2018), lizann (15-09-2018), tammyy2j (14-09-2018)

----------


## kaz21

That’s what I thought. Bit soon after it.

----------

hward (14-09-2018), lizann (15-09-2018), tammyy2j (14-09-2018)

----------


## lizann

good storyline if given to a good actress

----------

kaz21 (15-09-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> good storyline if given to a good actress


She would have had to improve from when she was there before ...

----------

Splashy (16-09-2018)

----------


## Splashy

*takes deep breath*
 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

  Louisa Lytton!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

   The women who single handedly destroyed the Bill?

  She was so dire in her last days on EE they cut almost all of her last scenes!

  Come on BEEB, yes she won dancing on wood or what ever the show was but that never made her a good actress and she made for a ridiculous PC plod being shes only 4ft and looks like a child.

----------

inkyskin (17-10-2018), lizann (16-09-2018), Perdita (16-09-2018)

----------


## lizann

> She would have had to improve from when she was there before ...


 improve a lot

----------

Perdita (17-09-2018), Splashy (10-10-2018)

----------


## lizann

it is reminding me of belfast rugby boys trial, upsetting

----------


## lizann

ruby gives martin a job at the club infuriating max bringing her closer to martin

----------


## lizann

why is ruby with max, not for love or money

----------

parkerman (28-05-2020)

----------


## lizann

does ruby have any contact with best mate stacey anymore at least to ask can she have her hubby

----------

kaz21 (03-06-2020), parkerman (02-06-2020)

----------


## mysangry

> why is ruby with max, not for love or money


ah  but some things are better than money!!

----------


## lizann

miscarriage storyline

----------


## lizann

ruby pays kush to leave with arthur

----------


## lizann

gets knocked up by kush maybe for real?

----------


## mysangry

> gets knocked up by kush maybe for real?


she has told Martin she's pregnant? are we to believe she is fibbing'

----------


## lizann

louisa is pregnant with her 1st child

----------

kaz21 (14-03-2021), mysangry (14-03-2021)

----------


## Perdita

https://metro.co.uk/2021/08/29/easte...hHPPZBsD42tlcE

She will be meeting a "sticky end" ... ???

----------

Ruffed_lemur (18-09-2021)

----------


## parkerman

> https://metro.co.uk/2021/08/29/easte...hHPPZBsD42tlcE
> 
> She will be meeting a "sticky end" ... ???


Does she die in a glue factory?

----------


## Perdita

> Does she die in a glue factory?


Not having watched this soap for a few years now, I am not sure that they made a glue factory out of the launderette in the meantime ...  :Lol:

----------


## lizann

> https://metro.co.uk/2021/08/29/easte...hHPPZBsD42tlcE
> 
> She will be meeting a "sticky end" ... ???


was that her exit, straight to prison, no trial, no bail, cell share with stacey

----------

